# MISC | How many cities have you travelled "underground"?



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Just tell us, in which cities you travelled by underground metro (only underground, subways, not trams or suburban trains)?

For me would be:
- Berlin
- Barcelona
- Boston
- Hamburg
- Lisboa
- London
- Moscow
- München
- NYC
- Paris
- Roma
- Sao Paulo
- Stockholm

Outstanding: Barcelona (modern, clean, comfortable), London (dense network, good overview anyway), Moscow (dense, cheap and very fast), Sao Paulo (all the advantages of the above - unfortunalty only 3 lines til now... but they are building fast). Worst: Roma (dirty, old, dark, only a few lines and always full)


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

Liverpool (it's a metro by definition as small as it is)
London (wonderful system)
Barcelona (remember being lost mostly)
Hong Kong (MTR is clean, frequent & efficient)


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

Milano
Roma
Marseille
Paris
Lyon
Barcelona
Madrid
Lisbon
London
Munchen
Frankfurth
Berlin
Hamburg
Amsterdam
Bruxelles
Prague
Athens
Istanbul
Hong Kong
Al Qaira
New York
LA
San Francisco
Sydney (commuter rail, but a eal subway in the city centre)


----------



## Mojito (Aug 14, 2003)

Funny, when I looked at all the different metro threads, I considered opening such a topic like this a few minutes ago...

Well, in chronological order:

Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Paris (metro and RER)
Roma
Brussels (metro and pre-metro)
Prague
Barcelona (metro TMB and metro FGC)
Berlin (U-Bahn and S-Bahn) 

Amsterdam is the city where I was born and where I lived the first 20 years of my life. It's metro system has got a small 3,5 km underground section with 5 stations. The dirty stations (full with litter and graffiti, and a popular shelter for junks), in which many concrete is used, will be refurbished in the next four years. And in 2011, a new 6 km underground section with 5 new stations will be opened.

Rotterdam is the other metro city in the Netherlands, and the first one (opened in 1968). The system has got more underground stations and longer tunnels. The stations there are much more clean and clear than in Amsterdam.

I travelled the Rome metro in 1993. Back then, it was not as dirty as I have seen on more recent pictures. I liked the accelerating and decelerating of the trains there.

The Paris metro is wonderful, I loved the density, the sounds, the station architecture, the smell of the stations and the sounds, and the fact that it operates two systems (steel wheels on steel tracks and rubber tyres) The only thing which irritated me was the short distance between stations. The RER is a modern network, but lacks the identity of the traditional metro. But I'm curious about the new line E stations, like Magenta.

Barcelona is indeed very modern, clean and comfortable.

And Berlin was also good. I liked it that it has got two systems with two different measures (Kleinprofil and Grossprofil). I loved the new H/HK trains and my favourite line was the U2. About the S-Bahn, although it is no official metro network, I loved it even more than the U-Bahn. The 1930's atmosphere on many stations is very special, and it is good that it is maintained, even after modernization. This atmosphere is very important for the identity of the system. 

And the 481/482 trains are beautiful. The only thing in Berlin which irritated me were the scratched windows. It was the worst I've seen in Europe so far.

Brussels and Prague are also very modern systems. I like the design of the Brussels metro trains with their orange fronts, and the seats are very comfortable.

This summer I hope to explore the London Underground.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

*Barcelona * (i like it for the wide trains, the beautiful FGC lines, and always and fortunately airconditioned trains on all lines)

*Paris * (dense, but the one-way-tunels for the passanger are stupid, the M14 is ok. almost all stations have the same look, if u 've seen one of them u know all. it's unfortunately smelly)

*Warszawa * (only one line, but modern, fast ansd clean)

*Berlin * (old, and not so modern, as one could think about the german capital city metro)

*Stuttgart * (very good network, fast, clean, modern, the old good german Ordnung)

*Hamburg * (quite nice system, even if a bit strange, metro in the city centre above ground but s-bahn underground)

*Muenchen * (one of the best i rode on, very good service, fantastic new stations, fast and clean)

*Milano * (as all 'metropolitane' in Italy - dirty, narrow and dark. but i like it as well. and it is still growing, the metro in Milano)

*Roma * (that's a pity, there are anly 2 lines in such a big and wonderful city. metro always full, other characteristics as in Milano)

*Budapest * (the coolest is the first continental metro in the europe - line 1 (yellow), now restored , just beautiful. other not so modern, but fast.)

*Praha * (good 3-shape-lines-system, but little old. the new stations are quite good)

*Wien * (excellent system, but the stations are in the same type. trains are wonderful, they seem to be a kind of a dragon, when approaching the station, the lights in the dark tunnel seem eyes of the dragon. i like wien-U-Bahn very much.)


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

Kuala Lumpur
Singapore 
London


----------



## SpastiK (Sep 12, 2002)

I would like to know the list of Bitxofo and J.Serradell, I think that are impresive! 


This is my short list:

-Madrid (of course  )
-Valencia (Spain)
-Paris
-London
-Prague
-Wien
-Moscow
-Saint Petesburg
-Tokyo
-Yokohama


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

not so much:
Amsterdam
Cologne
Lille


----------



## TRZ (Sep 18, 2004)

Pretty small list compared to others.

London Underground
Stockholm Tunnelbahn
Tokyo Metro/Toei Subway (most of the lines run through sevice on commuter railways with the same train)
Yokohama Subway/Minatomirai Line (the latter is very short but has through service with a Tokyo commuter railway)
Kyoto Subway
Toronto Transit Commission
Montreal Metro

EDIT: I forgot Copenhagen


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

SpastiK said:


> I would like to know the list of Bitxofo and J.Serradell, I think that are impresive!
> 
> 
> This is my short list:
> ...


Jordi Serradell = 49 metro systems!!
Bitxofo = 44 metro systems, they will be 54 at the end of this year!


@SpastiK:
Don't you know Barcelona metro??  
You are more than invited!! 
Salu2
:wink2:


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 14, 2004)

Not much, but anyway.

Copenhagen Metro, (duh) very cool and modern. Opened in 2002.
Stockholm, very architectural.
London, simply amazing. Old, dense. And a huge system overall.
Paris, don't remember how it was really.


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

Toronto.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

So Tokyo and Yokahama have different metro systems? Impressive!

I forgot Athens... but I only use one line.


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

Hello, Spastik:

This is my list:

Barcelona
Madrid
Valencia
Bilbao
París
London
Milan
Rome
Athens
Prague
Vienna
Berlin
Hamburg
Frankfurt
Munich
Dusseldorf
Hannover
Cologne
Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Stockholm
Oslo
Helsinki
Moscow
St.Petersburg
Budapest
Brussels
Antwerpen
Tokyo
Yokohama
Osaka
Kobe
Kyoto
Beijing
Shanghai
Hong Kong
Seoul
Incheon
"Sydney"
New York
Washington
San Francisco
Los Angeles
Toronto
Montreal
Cairo
Toulouse
Las Vegas (but the old system, not the new. I know the old was not a metro, but...it was a nice monorail...)

Bye.
Of course, Spastik: estás invitado a Barcelona cuando quieras!!!

Jordi Serradell


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

-London: a classic 
-Rome: seemed a bit dirty and run down really, sorry but didn't really find it as impressive as the rest of the city 
-Amsterdam: ^^^ pretty much the same
-Seoul: I quite liked this one, quite modern but it was quite tortuous travelling long distances to the satellite cities 
-Daegu: Another one I liked, very modern and fast but the problem with this one is its lack of coverage and we had to go by taxi mostly. Although i hear theyre building new lines which is good 
-Pusan: Went on it but dont really remember much


----------



## Palal (Sep 6, 2004)

Chicago
Kiev
Kharkiv
Los Angeles
Moscow
New York
Philladelphia
San Francisco
Seattle
St. Petersburg, Russia
Vancouver, Canada
Washington, DC


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Not a huge list but here goes.

London, UK
Liverpool, UK
Newcastle, UK
Paris, France
Brussels, Belgium
Amsterdam, Netherlands
Copenhagen, Denmark
Rome, Italy
Barcelona, Spain
New York, USA
Sydney, Australia


----------



## MSPtoMKE (Sep 12, 2002)

In chronological order:

Chicago CTA (Subway and Elevated)
Washington DC
Milan
Rome
Madrid
Barcelona
London
Paris (Metro and RER)
Berlin
Munich
Toronto
New York (MTA Subway and PATH Subway)
Philadelphia

Also went down into station mezzanines of Genova and Bilbao, but didnt ride them

I may have been on the Boston 'T' (Subway) when i was a wee lad, can't remember.

Someone listed Seattle, which has no heavy rail other than the monorail, so if that counts, i have been on that too!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

North America:
Boston
New York
Washington
Chicago
Toronto
Montreal
LA
SF
Atlanta

Europe:
London
Glasgow
Paris

Asia:
Hong Kong
Singapore

Africa:
Cairo

Australia: 
Sydney


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Berlin, Amsterdam and Paris.


----------



## jester (Aug 28, 2004)

Warsaw,Berlin,London, Barcelona ( in July 2005 )


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> Africa: Cairo


Wow, I didn't know Cairo has a metro but apparently it does.


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

In chronological order

Stockholm
London
Berlin
Singapore
Hong Kong
Kuala Lumpur
Paris
Bangkok

Hmm.. I thought it would be more than just 8


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello MetroFriends!!
This is my list, in alphabetical order:

1. Amsterdam 
2. Antwerp 
3. Athens
4. Barcelona
5. Berlin
6. Bilbao
7. Bonn
8. Brussels
9. Buenos Aires
10. Cairo
11. Cologne
12. Copenhagen
13. Glasgow
14. Hamburg
15. Hiroshima
16. Kyoto
17. Lille
18. Lisbon
19. London
20. Los Angeles
21. Lyon
22. Madrid
23. Marseille
24. Melbourne
25. Mexico City
26. Miami
27. Milan
28. Montreal
29. Munich
30. New York
31. Paris
32. Prague
33. Rio de Janeiro
34. Rome
35. San Francisco
36. Santiago de Chile
37. Sao Paulo
38. Stockholm
39. Sydney
40. Tokyo
41. Toronto
42. Toulouse
43. Valencia
44. Vienna

I strongly recommend the web site where I collaborate:
www.urbanrail.net

You can register and help, too!
:wink2:


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hong Kong
Guangzhou
Munich
Frankfurt
London
Paris
San Francisco
Singapore


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

San Francisco, CA: BART and MUNI
*San Jose, CA:VTA
Chicago: EL
*St. Louis: MetroLink
Washington DC: MetroRail
New York: Subway, but of course!
Boston: T
London: Underground
Madrid: Metro
Paris: Metro

Will be adding in the coming months:
Rome
Barcelona

* indicates light rail systems. not really underground or metro, but, I live in the US. The mere existence of public transportation is a miracle in most cities


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Mmmmh... 
Just thinking...

Well

MILANO
ROMA
NAPOLI
WIEN
BUDAPEST
PRAGUE
BERLIN
MUNCHEN
BRUSSELS
PARIS
LYON
BARCELONA
LISBOA
LONDON

ouch!... :doh: I would have said more than that...

Favorite: PARIS


----------



## IvoK (Apr 21, 2005)

In my case:

Barcelona
Buenos Aires (he, my hometown)
London
México DF
Milan
Montreal
New York
Paris
Rome
Santiago de Chile
Toronto
Washington


----------



## TRZ (Sep 18, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> So Tokyo and Yokahama have different metro systems? Impressive!


Yeah, Yokohama's is pretty small by comparison though. They have "3 lines" but operate as a single line with continuous service by one train. They are opening a new line soon that is a separate system rather than an extension, although they are planning another extension as well (but that's just planning). The Minatomirai line is a subway but an entity of its own, it just happens to be located in central Yokohama. 

Keep in mind though, Yokohama is Japan's second largest city (it is not Osaka), so it should have its own subway system.

Given the population, Toronto offers better subway service than Yokohama, but there are so many commuter services going through Yokohama it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Lisbon
Madrid
Barcelona
Paris <BEST>
Toulouse
London
Amsterdam
Rome <WORST>
Vienna
Budapest
Prague
Athens
Vancouver 
Toronto
Montreal
NYC
Los Angeles
Caracas


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

Sydney
Melbourne 

haven't been out of Aus, but when I do. I'll definately have to ride the NYC subway. And do a bit of exploring


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

London, Berlin, Barcelona, NYC, Sydney, Melbourne, Hong Kong, Singapore


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Mmmmh...
> Just thinking...
> 
> Well
> ...


Ups...!

I forgot ATHENS


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Here's my list, in alphabetical order and quite short: Berlin, Hamburg, London, Paris, New York, San Francisco.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

In order of when I took them first:
Budapest (1996, 2002, 2004)
London (1999)
Oslo (2000->practially every day)
Vienna (2002)
New York (2005)


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Small list for me:

Kyiv = my Metro 
Minsk = similar to Kyiv but worse
New-York = the worst of all


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

This is my little list: (time order)
Rome
Milan
Naples
Genoa
Munich
Paris
London
Barcelona
Madrid 
Wien
Budapest
Prague
Lyon
Valencia
Dublin (the dart)


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

NO metro in Dublin....
Only commuter trains and trams!!


----------



## JFK (Sep 16, 2004)

In no particular order:

Boston
New York
Montreal
Toronto
Vancouver
Philadelphia
Baltimore
Washington D.C.
Atlanta
Miami
Cleveland
Chicago
San Francisco
Los Angeles
Mexico City
Santiago
Rio
Buenos Aires
Sydney
Melbourne
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Hong Kong
Bangkok
Beijing
Seoul
Inchon
Tokyo
Yokohama
Nagoya
Kyoto
Osaka
Kobe
Hiroshima
Moscow
St. Petersburg
Kiev
Cairo
Helsinki
Stockholm
Copenhagen
Oslo
London
Madrid
Barcelona
Paris
Brussels
Rotterdam
Amsterdam
Hamburg
Berlin
Frankfurt
Munich
Vienna
Rome
Milan
Warsaw
Prague
Budapest
Bucharest
Sofia
Athens


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

Amsterdam - nothing special, the old lines look pretty bad

Rotterdam - nice and efficient, nothing special though

Brussels - the same

London - for me the most interesting one, really nice classic system with some interesting new developments

Paris - also a classic one

New York - ugly, dirty and smelly, but also a classic!

Stockholm - really nice system, underground stations like a cave with nice pieces of art

Oslo - also an interesting one, where the metro lines branch out into the hills like an old interurban railroad

Moscow - another classic, great archiecture, and really MASS transport

St. Petersburg - looks almost exactly the same as in Moscow

Novosibirsk - also a bit like the other Russian systems, but less impressive

Beijing - not an impressive network for such a large city!

Pyongyang - monumental, inspired by the Moscow metro. Very deep, very impressive

Vienna - nice and efficient

Toronto - typically North-American style

Chicago - the underground sections are nothing special, but the "El" is hard to beat! 

Lyon - modern neat system

Lille - nice automatic system

Berlin - another classic one, very interesting as well as the suburban S-Bahn

Athens - I only travelled on the classic line 1, I would like to travel on the new lines too

Lisbon - nice and efficient

Glasgow - weird, very low and narrow trains, even more so than in London

Barcelona - another in the category nice and efficient

I think those are 'em all, perhaps I missed out on one or two. In short, the modern systems are often the neatest, but I like the classic systems more. There's more history to it, more to tell about. 

One metro system I would really like to try is Madrid, they made very impressive improvements in the last decades.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

JFK, WOW!

I would love a short impression on each system from your perspective, like Vertigo just did


----------



## JFK (Sep 16, 2004)

Impressions as requested by Pan_Stanislav:

Boston: My first system, oldest system in North America, good coverage of the downtown, has lost a lot of charcter, especially on the Orange line with the replacement of the El.

New York: The system I work for so its hard to be objective, but I do agree with Vertigo that it could be cleaner. The extensive express/local service makes it unique as does the 24/7 service, and it has both the largest number of cars and stations in the world.

Montreal: Typical French export system, entirely underground.

Toronto: Well run system, wide-long cars, good tranfer facilities to buses and streetcars.

Vancouver: Mainly elevated automated system, short underground section downtown.

Philadelphia: Small system for city size, Broad Street line similar to New York IND lines

Baltimore: One line system typical of American systems built in the 70's and 80's.

Washington D.C.: Impressive station architecture, suburban sections more like a commuter rail/S-bahn system.

Atlanta: Like Baltimore and Miami.

Miami: Entire system above ground.

Cleveland: More like a commuter rail/S-bahn line, very low ridership.

Chicago: Interesting El loop downtown, system misses a lot of the most developed sections of the city.

San Francisco: More like a commuter rail/S-bahn line. Only one line in downtown .

Los Angeles: Only one line with small branch. Does not follow the main flow of traffic down Wilshire Blvd.

Mexico City: Large rubber tired system like Santiago and Montreal, built by the French.

Santiago: Like Montreal and Mexico City.

Rio: Only one line system.

Buenos Aires: Feels like a European system -- could be Madrid or Barcelona. Oldest equipment in use in the world on line A.

Sydney: More like a commuter rail/S-bahn system. Interesting double deck trains.

Melbourne: Also like a commuter rail/S-Bahn system with a downtown loop.

Singapore: Well run system with a lot of above ground sections -- interesting use of platform doors.

Kuala Lumpur: One line very similar to Vancouver, the other line entirely above ground -- more like a light rail line.

Hong Kong: Small system for size of the city, heavily used, interest "Dragon train" set up with full-width passageways between cars. (We could really use this in NYC)

Bangkok: Skytrain system entirely elevated -- only three car trains.

Beijing: Small system for city size.

Seoul: Heavily used system, well run, just completed an amazingly fast expansion.

Inchon: Like a branch of the Seoul system.

Tokyo: Impressive system, probably the best run system in the world. The gold standard for operating a large Metro.

Yokohama: One line, typical Japanese system, all seem very similar to Tokyo.

Nagoya: Typical well run Japanese system.

Kyoto: Only two lines.

Osaka: Large well run system, much like Tokyo. Good coverage of the city.

Kobe: Typical Japanese system.

Hiroshima: Small rubber tire cars, mainly elevated.

Moscow: Impressive system, incredible architecture especially on the older lines, busiest sytem in the world, able to handle the crowds, very short headways. The first "soviet system" -- many others very similar.

St. Petersburg: Typical soviet system, deep stations, also incredibly busy with interesting architecture, especially on the older sections.

Kiev: Soviet system, deep stations, interesting bridge crossings for lines across the river.

Cairo: Heavily used system, older line much like a very busy commuter rail/S-bahn line.

Helsinki: One line system, bright orange trains.

Stockholm: Interesting system, large size for city.

Copenhagen: Automatic system much like Vancouver or Kuala Lumpur.

Oslo: More like a commuter rail/S-bahn system/light rail system.

London: The oldest system and largest in route miles. Interesting difference between tube sections and subsurface sections. Interesting architecture.

Madrid: Like New York and Berlin it needs two fleets of trains to cover the narrow and wide lines it operates. Stations like Paris. Overhead power supply. Impressive expansion in recent year.

Barcelona: Good coverage of the city, well run.

Paris: Impressive system, probably the best coverage of the city in the world. Interesting split between rubber tired and steel wheel sections.

Brussels: Modern European system.

Rotterdam: Much like Brussels and Amsterdam.

Amsterdam: Hybrid system with Metro and light rail characteristics.

Hamburg: Much like Berlin, interesting El sections

Berlin: Large interesting system, architecture very interesting on the older sections. Yellow train color is different.

Frankfurt: Small system, much like an undergound light rail system.

Munich: Good coverage of city, impressive expansion, well run.

Vienna: Well run system.

Rome: Small system for city size, lots of graffitti.

Milan: Trains similar to Rome, much larger system. Older stations architecture not holding up well.

Warsaw: Close to the surface, uses Russian trains, only one line.

Prague: Typical three line soviet system.

Budapest: Two lines are like other soviet systems, oldest line like Boston's Green line.

Bucharest: Although built during the Communist era not like other "soviet systems" found in Central Eastern Europe.

Sofia: Small soviet system, barely enters the city center.

Athens: Only rode the old line - much like a commuter train/S-bahn.

I think I prefer the systems build before World War II, much more character!


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

JFK said:


> Bangkok: Skytrain system entirely elevated -- only three car trains.


There is a subway also. It opened a year ago, maybe you went there before that. I think skytrain length varies, never thought about it.


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

Mine:




*KUALA LUMPUR* - Extensive but need lotsa work on integration of lines (most interchanges are currently upgrading). Metro lines are mostly elevated with a mish-mesh of many different train systems. Train fanatics would love to see the variety of trains KL had to offer 




*SINGAPORE* - A very well built line with great efficiency. Love their new NEL trains kay:




*HONG KONG* - Very similar to Singapore's but platform looks a bit dated and small. Otherwise very well-maintained  




*VANCOUVER* - Very similar to KL's Putraline as it is also built by Bombardier. Being driverless is a big plus 




*SYDNEY* - I love those double-decker trains and they are huge. I just think that they should upgrade all the trains to those of the Tanggara or the new Milliennium ones because those non-air-conditioned ones are really worn-out.



*
BANGKOK* - They have a system similar to Singapore and Hong Kong but they are not as extensive. Otherwise a very well-built system


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

Actually...the Double deckers in Sydney are very inefficient are are going to eventually be replaced. 

I agree though, getting a non-airconditioned train is hell...although the Tangaras aren't airconditioned either


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

I only listed the system which I used more extensively than a few days of usage ... systems such as Seoul and Amsterdam I only spend a very short times in these cities so Dont' want to say much ... 

London: A system which I rode quite extensively from zone one all the way to zone six ... even tried their lightrail 
at croydon
The best classic system for its age ... way better than nyc or paris i thought ... one of the world's greatest metro and one of the many symbol of London ... my favorite station isn't the jubilee line ones but the heathrow ones ... 

Tokyo: the best for its large size ... its clean, efficient, timeless, a great circle line, my favorite part its how each station relates to its neighborhood ... great urban design
however its really expensive 

Hong Kong: the system which I have rode the most extensively ... rode all four rail systems ... the two heavy rail MTR and KCRC(80+ stations) systems are possibly the most efficient and cleanest system in the world ... whats special about the system here is it constantly changes through its advertisement(some has called hk's rail-station a Museum of visual design) ... and how it tries to improve constantly ... theres always some sort of improvement programme going on ... 

Singapore: A system which I liked the details very much it doesn't have the layering of hong kong system but its usage of materials and lay out ... similary to its airport ... its very lasting ... i wished to have ridden it more ... 

New York: a very shocking system for its classic yet dark underground ambience ... a system very hard to hate but also very hard to love ... definitely the most memorable system on NA and also the most extensive on NA ... 
its hard to forget its style and ambience but its really quite scary and dirty ...
honestly a lot of works need to be done to this system ... for a system which i love and hate ... 

Barcelona: to be honest ... everything about the city suprised me ... i expected a european medium size city mediocre system with minimal coverage but instead i found an above average system with great coverage ... 

Vancouver: a system which sets itself apart from the others in NA ... a very clean, advanced efficient system ... its current coverage has much to be desired ... coverage to richmond, ubc, airport and more of downtown is definitely needed ... the good news is ... its going to happen 

there are many other systems which i like but generally in asian metropolis ... as maybe they are newer with higher population hence more activities and cleaner ...


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks a lot JFK, interesting observations


----------



## Relay (May 1, 2005)

I have traveled underground in
Stockholm
Berlin
London
Paris
Barcelona
Bucharest


----------



## volguus zildrohar (Jul 23, 2004)

Philadelphia (including PATCO and all commuter rail and suburban light rail)
New York City (including PATH and LIRR)
Boston
Washington D.C.
Baltimore
Atlanta

JFK, Philly's Broad Street Subway was built at the same time as the IND lines of NYC and to the same specs. When the SOAC cars were making their nationwide tour in the 70's, they traveled on the Broad Street Subway as it's the only of the city's two heavy-rail subways that could handle cars of those specs - identitcal to IND/BMT specs.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

ME:
AUSTRALIA:
BRISBANE
SYDNEY
GOLD COAST
MELBOURNE
PERTH

NEW ZEALAND:
AUCKLAND 
WELLINGTON
NELSON

TAIWAN:
TAIPEI

U.S.A:
LOS ANGELES
SAN FRANCISCO
LAS VEGAS

CHINA:
HONG KONG
SHANGHAI
BEIJING
SHENZHEN
XIAMEN
GUANGZHOU

JAPAN:
TOKYO

INDONESIA:
BALI
JAKARTA
SURABAYA

SINGAPORE:
SINGAPORE

MALAYSIA:
KUALA LUMPUR

THAILAND:
BANGKOK


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

You have all very impressive lists!! Wow!!!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

me:

LISBON
OPORTO
MADRID
BARCELONA
PARIS
LONDON
AMSTERDAM
NEW YORK
BOSTON
SAN FRANCISCO
MONTREAL

within 2 months:
PHILADELPHIA
WASHINGTON DC


----------



## Dharm (Apr 18, 2005)

USA
Atlanta
Boston
Chicago
Cleveland
Los Angeles
Miami (no underground but it is a Metro)
Philadelphia (PATCO and SEPTA)
New York (PATH and Subway)
San Francisco
Washington

CANADA
Toronto (both the subway and the Scarborugh ALRT)

Western Europe
Amsterdam
Brussels
London
Milan

Asia  
Tokyo (later this month)


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

encon said:


> ME:
> AUSTRALIA:
> BRISBANE
> SYDNEY
> ...


The Gold Coast line is an intercity line from Brisbane and doesn't go underground.
Brisbane and Perth don't really have underground sections but Perth has a short extension of a line that is currently under construction that will go underground.
In any case, they're all suburban networks with underground sections, except for Sydney's airport line which is fully underground.



> NEW ZEALAND:
> AUCKLAND
> WELLINGTON
> NELSON


Auckland is in the same situation as Perth. A short extension of a line (one station?) was built underground. Auckland has more important things in terms of its rail network, like electrification.

Wellington has no underground lines except for possibly some tunnels. I don't really know the extent of the rail network because I never took a train when I lived there as a child - I was in an area served by the very good trolleybus network. There is a very long section of tunnel in one part of the busway though.

Nelson is just a large town, I don't even the passenger service (which you take for a scenic tour, not to get from A to B) reaches there.


As for me, if Sydney and Melbourne count, then those will be the only two in my list. I might have been on the Hong Kong one when I was very young.


----------



## Relay (May 1, 2005)

Why have nobody mention the Blue line to the north in the Subway system in Stockholm? Every station in the blue line is like a magic kingdom looks like real caves instead of subway stations.
I hope any of you exploring that

here is a nice site there you can read more about the lines and stations in Stockholm and of course alot of photos
http://www.kynerd.nu/Tunnelbanan/Tunnelbanan.html

here is some pictures from beautiful stations in Stockholm subway.

here is the subway map so you can follow the lines and the stations









*Kungsträdgården*

















----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hötorget*








----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rådhuset*









----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fridhemsplan*








----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tekniska Högskolan*








----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Universitetet*

















----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fridhemsplan*








----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Västra Skogen*












































----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Huvudsta*


















----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sundbyberg*


















----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Duvbo*









----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rissne*









----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rinkeby*









----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tensta*









----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Akalla*









----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Solna Centrum*

















----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Näckrosen*

















----------------------------------------------------------------------
*T Centralen*








----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mörby centrum*








----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Gareth said:


> Liverpool (it's a metro by definition as small as it is)


Liverpool is *not* a metro by Kuesel's definition - "no trams or suburban trains"!


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

My list:

London
Lille
Paris
Singapore
Hong Kong

I've also been on suburban trains that run underground in:

Liverpool
Sydney
Melbourne

..and on trams that run underground in Dusseldorf.


Hmm, thought it was more.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

Paris


----------



## murdomac (Dec 24, 2004)

I have travelled on the undeground in London, Paris, New YorK and Toronto all of which are well known of course.

I visited Moscow in 1979 and found the undeground there to be quite fascinating. It was as busy as London but almost surreal in its crisp 1930's Stalinist imagery with just a hint of decadent Art Nouveau. Is it still the same?

In 1998 I was the victim of a pick pocketing/muuging attempt while trying to alight from the underground in Barcelona.
It was quite scary as I had my wife and three small children with me. Nobody paid any attention to us inspite of the commotion we caused when cornered by the two would be thieves.

As a Scotsman I have to reccommend that real underground enthusiasts visit Glasgow.

The underground there consists of one circular line only which is narrow with seats along the sides only. I don't know of any smaller real underground trains which do actually carry people around their city.

It is known locally as the Clockwork Orange! (Yes that is its colour)


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Those Glasgow trains are tiny!


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Rome and Paris  

.. however I'm not surprised if someone said Rome has a s**t metro coz that's the truth.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

londonindyboy said:


> its not about how many ppl go to delhi he had the list of all the metro station and he left delhi thats why.
> 
> and anyway india is 3rd or 4th largest tourist attraction in the world.


Uhm, what I meant was, maybe not many people go to Delhi, hence they don't use the metro there. I was just suggesting a reason why it wasn't listed, not saying that people didn't know it existed. 

I know that the Taj Mahal is popular.


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Hm, here's my list...

- Athens
- Rome
- Napoli
- Milano
- Wien
- Moscow
- Paris
- Brussels

:cheers:


----------



## Chick! (Oct 15, 2003)

-Lyon good
-Paris overcrowded and just too big
-NYC almost been lost in it
-Montreal really amazing
-Roma too small
-Marseilles not regular enough and too small
-Lille strange, very small
-Barcelona very good!


----------



## The Chemist (Feb 19, 2003)

Here's my list:

Boston - Red and Green Lines
Vancouver - yes, there is an underground section on the Skytrain
San Francisco - I've been on the BART, but it's so long ago that I can't remember anything about it.
London - both Underground and DLR
Shanghai - very, very crowded, but convenient and inexpensive


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

Just 3

London, UK
Vancouver, BC
Toronto, ON


----------



## uiop_17 (Oct 16, 2004)

New York City
Paris
Rome
Madrid
Barcelona
Tokyo
Shanghai
Beijing
Mexico City
London
Hong Kong

The best are Hong Kong, Shanghai and Paris


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

NYC
Paris
Rome
Lille
Marseille
Madrid
London
Bilbao


----------



## Kevin J (Oct 4, 2003)

Chicago
New York
Washington D.C.
Boston
Paris
Stockholm
Sydney
Montreal
Cleveland (only counts because a few terminal stations are underground in an otherwise above-ground system)


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

NYC
Hong Kong
Chicago (Not really "underground")
Washington
Toronto
Boston
Detroit(People Mover)


----------



## mike_feng90 (May 1, 2005)

Guangzhou - China
Hong Kong - China
New York City
Tokyo
Toronto


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Tokyo!
Bangkok
Hong Kong


----------



## European1978 (Dec 12, 2003)

In EUROPE

Milan
Rome
Paris
Marseille
London
Glasgow
Frankfurt
Munich
Dortmund
Hanover
Hamburg
Berlin
Barcelona
Prague
Rotterdam
Stockholm
Istanbul (european side)

in Asia

Tokyo
Osaka
Yokohama

in America

Boston
New York City
Washington 

in Africa

Cairo


BEST: Tokyo!


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

I travelled underground in 6 cities:

Amsterdam
Athens
London
Paris
Rome
Rotterdam


----------



## barnim (May 17, 2003)

Underground:
Berlin
Munich
St. Petersburg

S-Bahn:
Berlin
Dresden
Gdansk
Munich


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

Chicago
Boston
San Francisco/Oakland
Mexico City
Montreal
Washington DC
New York
London
Paris
Berlin


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

4 cities, in order:

New York
Sao Paulo
Buenos Aires
Toronto


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Paris.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Toronto
Montreal
NYC
Chicago
London
Singapore
KL
HK


----------



## squeemu (Dec 16, 2004)

Unfortunately I've only been in a few subways:
Los Angeles
San Francisco
New York City
Washington D.C.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Tokyo
Nagoya
Osaka
San Francisco
NYC
Manila (only one station is technically underground)


----------



## TO_Joe (Jul 22, 2005)

Toronto – clean, efficient, pleasant, big cars
Montreal – very 60s modern station architecture; French export cars quite narrow
Vancouver – mostly above ground; love the front row windshield
Mexico City – some time ago, but cars too small and unruly crowds; jolted by segregated women and children cars; Zocalo is a architectural and archaeological marvel
New York – rolling stock and some stations improved over the years, but system generally decrepit
Chicago – short underground section; really designed for commuter traffic to downtown only – inconvenient point-to-point within city; annoying announcements; noisiest in the world
San Francisco – very advanced for its time
Washington – blandly futuristic
Boston – some time ago it had vigilantes on system 
Atlanta – convenient airport coverage to downtown, kind of dirty and unkempt for such a newish system
Philadelphia – old and unpleasant
Athens – some time ago, old and unpleasant
Hong Kong – very crowded all the time; deep underground levels at some stations)
Singapore – very efficient layout (easy entry / exit from car to street); heavily used
Tokyo – simply amazing for the sheer size, punctuality, coverage and ubiquity
Kyoto – small trains – the east-west line has a very awkward termination (one station short of the transfer station for many short-turned trains)
Osaka – similar to Tokyo
Manila – some time ago; almost all above ground, love the cheerful music
Buenos Aires – some time ago; most decrepit in the world; can see its faded former glory
Sao Paulo – some time ago; big city Metro, crowds behaved much better than Mexico City
Rome – some time ago; old, dark, graffiti, decrepit
Paris – old, dark, smelly, though stations are quite big and airy
Cairo – some time ago; very overcrowded, more like S-bahn


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

This summer (in order):
Wien (the newest)
Berlin (the oldest, but very interesting)
Stockolm (the best! Very beautiful)
Hamburg (very efficent)


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Buenos Aires (I uses it every day)
Rio de Janeiro
San Pablo
New York
Madrid
Barcelona
Paris
Roma
Milan
Viena
München

The Best: New York
The newest: Madrid (the line to the international airport)
The most crowded: Buenos Aires, Roma, Milan

The "Linea A" train in Buenos Aires was built in 1913. Today is like a museum because you can get the original trains made in wood. They are very efficient. I love Linea A>
















But we have new lines too.


----------



## nacirema dream (Oct 2, 2005)

only been on two different metro's vancouvers skytrain and new yorks subway


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Just two

Toronto
Paris

Does Eurostar count?


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

Singapore
Hong Kong
Paris
Vienna
Rome

Manila (3 stations are underground)


----------



## Cantonese (May 19, 2004)

only HongKong and Guangzhou


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

At least:
- Paris and subburban area (almost everyday)
- Marseille
- Lyon
- Lille
- New York
- Montreal
- Berlin
- Bruxelles
- Dublin (Dart is not really underground but not so far)
- Amsterdam
- Milano


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Hong Kong
Guangzhou
Shenzhen
Bangkok (BTS)


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

London
Paris 
New York
Chicago
Los Angeles


----------



## Mr.JACOB (May 8, 2005)

1.Warsaw
2.Gdansk SKM ( not subway but the only true City train in Poland )
3.Praha
4.Wien
5.Budapest
6.Bucharest
7.Kiev
8.Kharkov
9.Minsk
10.Moscow
11.Nizhniy Novgorod
12.St. Petrsburg
13.Helsinki
14.Munich
15.Nuremberg
16.Milano
17.Roma
18.Napoli
19.London
20.Miami
21.Los Angeles
22.Beijing
23.Shanghai
24.Guangzhou
25.Hong Kong


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

This is still alive? Wow, I think it's my most successful thread til now  THANKS! :cheers:


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Not much

Amsterdam, of course
London
Paris
Berlin

I've been to plenty of cities which have a metro system, but it is nicer to discover the city on foot.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna
London
Paris
Rome
Stockholm
Oslo
Lisbon
Berlin
Munich
Barcelona


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

Only three cause I suck:

London
NYC
Chicago- _'Home of the World Series Champions'_


----------



## NorthGermany (Jun 2, 2005)

Not so many cities:

*Germany:*

Hanover (Germany's best and modernest I think)
Hamburg
Cologne
Munich

*Sweden:*

Stockholm

Tunnelbanan / April 2004


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

London
Glasgow
Newcastle
New York
Boston
Paris
Rotterdam
Brussels
Singapore

So that's 9


----------



## addisonwesley (Jun 19, 2005)

Paris, New York, Barcelona, Hong Kong, Rome, Milan, Tokyo, Taipei, Toronto, Montreal.


----------



## lldc (Oct 1, 2005)

Milan, Rome, Naples, Genoa, Paris, Barcelona, Prague, London, Lisbon, Istanbul, NYC, Boston. So 12.


----------



## NorthDallas (Aug 17, 2005)

London
Paris
New York
Los Angeles
Chicago
Dallas
Boston
Washington D.C.
Portland
Atlanta
Miami
Toronto
Vancouver


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

Philadelphia
New York City
Boston
Paris
New Delhi


----------



## Subangite (Sep 20, 2005)

London Underground
Paris Metro
Amsterdam Metro
Prague (subway)
Vienna UBahn

Kuala Lumpur LRT
Singapore MRT

Brisbane QR Suburban
Sydney City Rail


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

London Underground: Classic, enjoyed it a lot.
Glasgow Subway: Quite odd, different and very enjoyable
Glasgow Suburban Rail: Fairly boring, not as good as the subway
Newcastle Metro: Nothing special really
Liverpool Merseyrail: Too young to remember
Manchester Metrolink: Only one underground station, but oh well 
Toronto Subway: Fantastic service, but fairly bland


----------



## JT (Jan 16, 2005)

- Paris
- London
- Frankfurt
- Barcelona
- Rome 
- Milano 
- Oslo
- Brussels
- Zürich
- New York 
- Amsterdam 
- Rotterdam 
- The Hague (not a metro yet, but will be when Randstadrail is ready)


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Underground:

London
New York
Washington DC
Boston
Paris


----------



## nano (Jun 2, 2004)

MADRID METRO
LONDON
PARIS
BERLIN
LISBON
PRAGUE
AMSTERDAM
SUTTGART
ISTAMBUL
BARCELONA
VALENCIA
BRUSSELS
BEIGIN
SHANGAI
SANTIAGO DE CHILE
BUENOS AIRES
BUDAPEST


In my opinion the best of Europe that I know is Madris because is a very big network and the town is not a big city like London o Paris. The Metro Madrid is clean and easy to use.


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Falubaz*Milano (as all 'metropolitane' in Italy - dirty, narrow and dark. but i like it as well. and it is still growing, the metro in Milano)


I found dirtier Warsaw and Amsterdam metros, Milan's a jewel compared to them!


Anyway I experienced these subways:

Milan
Genova
Naples
Munich
Berlin
Paris
London
New York 
Barcelona
Moscow
Lisbon
Stockholm
Miami (Both metromover and metrorail)
Chicago


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I update my list again:

1. Amsterdam 
2. Antwerp 
3. Athens
4. Barcelona
5. Berlin
6. Bilbao
7. Bonn
8. Brussels
9. Buenos Aires
10. Cairo
11. Cologne
12. Copenhagen
13. Glasgow
14. Hamburg
15. Hiroshima
16. Kyoto
17. Lille
18. Lisbon
19. London
20. Los Angeles
21. Lyon
22. Madrid
23. Marseille
24. Melbourne
25. Mexico City
26. Miami
27. Milan
28. Montreal
29. Munich
30. New York
31. Paris
32. Prague
33. Rio de Janeiro
34. Rome
35. San Francisco
36. Santiago de Chile
37. Sao Paulo
38. Stockholm
39. Sydney
40. Tokyo
41. Toronto
42. Toulouse
43. Valencia
44. Vienna
45. Oslo
46. Budapest
47. Istanbul
48. Beijing (Peking)
49. Shanghai
50. Guangzhou (Canton)
51. Hong Kong
*52. Frankfurt: next December!!*
:wink2:
To be continued...


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow not much compared to a lot of people on this thread
Chicago
London
Washington DC
San Fransisco
Paris
Tokyo


----------



## nano (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh! I forget:

HELSINKI
ROME

and perhaps others... but in my opinion, the best in Europe is.... MADRID METRO


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

bitxofo,

Wow, that's an impressive list! kay:

Have you been on both metro systems in Copenhagen (S-tog and Metro)?


----------



## poller1 (Aug 27, 2003)

Amsterdam, fortunately they have a great tram system

Antwerp (pre metro :-( )

Athens, back in 1992, so it must have changed a lot. But I did like it.

Brussels, nice system and trains, also in the premetro part; very 'urban'.

Charleroi... CharlerWHAT? premetro. Could be a nice system in future, but... not yet. City is too small.

Lille, when it used to be a 'revolutionary' system. 

Milan, on an August weekend : good system (a bit underused in the weekend?) - and still growing.

Paris, just amazingly dense.

Rome : great city, but metro needs at least 1 extra line. Overcrowded. Stations need new look. Doesn't need to be 1st class modern architecture ; just a newer and cleaner look !


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

Vancouver Skytrain.

i think there are 4 underground stations-3 in downtown and on in new westminister. the new line (RAV) i think is going to be mostly underground

but that's all that i've been on.


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Tokyo
Kyoto
Vancouver
Sydney
Melbourne
Brisbane


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

staff said:


> bitxofo,
> 
> Wow, that's an impressive list! kay:
> 
> Have you been on both metro systems in Copenhagen (S-tog and Metro)?


Yes, both!

I was in Copenhagen for the metro opening!!
:wink2:


----------



## cesitar (Jun 15, 2005)

Madrid
Barcelona
Bilbao
Paris
London
Brussels
Düsseldorf
Cologne
Munich
Budapest
Berlin
Lisbon
New York
Washington, D.C.
San Francisco
Rio de Janeiro
Vancouver


----------



## hoogbouw010 (Sep 10, 2002)

Amsterdam - Rotterdam - Brussels - Antwerp - Berlin - Düsseldorf - Paris - Lille - London - Liverpool - Madrid - Barcelona - Lisbon - Rome - Milan - Copenhagen - Oslo - Stockholm - Istanbul - Moscow - St.Petersburg - Budapest - New York City - Chicago - Toronto - Sydney - Hong Kong - Tokyo - Beijing - Cairo


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> Yes, both!
> 
> I was in Copenhagen for the metro opening!!
> :wink2:


Wow, I hope you enjoyed! 

The M-system is still fairly small. The airport line is opening in 2007 (I think), and the cityring has just been approved. Construction of the city tunnel in Malmö started this last spring as well.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

staff said:


> Wow, I hope you enjoyed!
> 
> The M-system is still fairly small. The airport line is opening in 2007 (I think), and the cityring has just been approved. Construction of the city tunnel in Malmö started this last spring as well.


Then I will go to Malmö soon, to see the metro and the Turning Torso tower!!
:wink2:
ThankS


----------



## radek (Nov 18, 2005)

Berlin
Budapest
Dortmund
Paris
Prague
Rome
Warsaw
Wienna


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

only Buenos Aires - Mexico DF - Santiago


----------



## SpastiK (Sep 12, 2002)

Madrid
Valencia
Paris
London
Moscow
St. Petersburg
Tokyo
Yokohama
Wien
Prague
Munich
Frankfurt
Hamburg
Berlin
Brussels
Rotterdam
Amsterdam


----------



## Frank J. Sprague (Nov 19, 2005)

Tokyo
Osaka
Kobe
Kyoto
Nagoya
Singapore
London
San Francisco
Los Angeles

I'm not sure if Vancouvers system would count?


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Paris, France
Lyon, France
Rennes, France
Marseille, France

New York City, United States
Melbourne, Australia
Madrid, Spain
Barcelona, Spain
Berlin, Germany
Vienna, Austria
Rome, Italy
Naples, Italy
London, Britain
Budapest, Hungary
Prague, Czech Republic
Amsterdam, Netherlands
Warsaw, Poland
Copenhagen, Denmark

That makes 18... It's more than I expected !


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

Frank J. Sprague said:


> I'm not sure if Vancouvers system would count?


It does if you traveled threw the underground part.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Toronto
New York
L.A.
Philadelphia
Washington D.C.
Baltimore
Atlanta
Camden, NJ (Patco)
San Fransicso/ Oakland
Cleveland
Chicago


Miami


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

London
Glasgow
Liverpool
Newcastle upon Tyne
Paris
Berlin
Prague
Budapest
St Petersburg
Lisbon
Madrid
Istanbul
New York
Chicago
Buenos Aires


----------



## sarflonlad (May 13, 2005)

London - travel almost everyday. Can never get bored of the system be it the old victorian 19th century sub surface parts to the polished steel and glass cathedral like 21st Century newest parts. Finally getting a nice bit of investment in to it. No real new tube lines planned though 

Pairs - Has its own charm and character. Like London some stations require you to walk a fair bit to get to platforms etc which is annoying especially with luggage. Trains were frequent and stops a plenty. I Remember travelling on one line where it was possible to open doors BEFORE train stopped - didnt particularly feel safe to lean against doors on that one, though the parisians didnt seem to mind.

Prague - Perhaps one the few positive legacies from communism. More lines and more interchanges would really enhance the otherwise clean, reliabe - albeit characterless system.

Budapest - Had an interesting sub surface tram like line that I think could work well in many other similar sized cities looking to building light rail systems whilst moving away from the traditional on street and slower tram models. The other lines reminded me of the ones in Prague. DONT board trains without tickets - you WILL get caught 7 times out of 10. Could do with some ticket barriers if you ask me.


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

There aren't many in the U.S. my only 3: New York, Boston & Washington DC


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

São Paulo
Rio
Munich
Amsterdam
Berlin
Warsaw
Stockholm
Saint Petersburg
Moscow


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

Barcelona
Berlin
Brussels
Budapest
Glasgow
Liverpool
London
Madrid
Moscow
Munich
Newcastle
New York
Paris
St Petersburg
Washington D.C.
and some others I have forgotten about.


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

My humble short list
===============

1)Kuala Lumpur
2)Singapore
3)Hong Kong 

:cheers:


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

Singapore
Hong Kong
Metro Manila (it counts since several stations are underground)
Vienna
Paris
Rome
Washington D.C


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Edmonton
Glasgow
Helsinki
Stockholm
Oslo
Vienna
Munich
NYC
Chicago
Toronto
Montreal
Santiago
Boston
Hong Kong


----------



## Tmac (Apr 17, 2004)

Toronto
Montreal
Sydney, Australia
Washington DC
Atlanta
New York City

I must say DC Metro was by far the best one.


----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

San Juan, Puerto Rico
Washington DC
London
Paris


----------



## UT596001 (Mar 29, 2005)

Barcelona
Madrid
València (and extension to Llíria)
Paris (only RER)


----------



## Klas (May 16, 2005)

*my cities*

are Berlin (my homecity , clean,new trains since 2000/2002)travel metro and commuter S bahn)
-Frankfurt (rhine main) travelled subway and commuter (new trains ,but dirty and grafiti)

-London travelled underground and commuter (old stations,dirty stations but clean and modern trains) 

-paris travelled subway(metro) and commuter (RER) both clean and modern 

-Hamburg travelled subway and Comuter (both new trains and clean stations)#

-Barcelona travelled Subway and Commuter (cercanias) C (modern trains both and clean) 

-Lisbon traveled Subway metro) and Commuter Ferovias both modern clean and beautiful

Athens travelled only metro (subway) wonderfull modern system


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Not that many

New York
Washington DC
Moscow
Munich


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

San Francisco
Oakland
New York
Seattle


----------



## SOLOMON (May 18, 2005)

:
- Berlin
- Barcelona
- Toronto
- Montreal
- Hamburg
- Philadelphia
- Washington
- New York
- Boston
- Lisboa
- Madrid
- Athens
- London
- Moscow
- München
- Paris
- Roma
- Sao Paulo
- Buenos Aires
- Santiago
- Caracas
- Mexico
- Stockholm



:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Not so much:

- Hamburg
- Berlin
- Hannover (Stadtbahn)
- London
- Copenhagen (S-Tog only)
- Prague
- Rotterdam
- Barcelona


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

This thread still exists?! Wow, must be my most successful :lol:


----------



## kub86 (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok, now that I rode metros the past few months, I can take part in this thread.

Seattle (people list this...the monorail or the bus tunnel?? I rode both).

San Francisco: Was actually my first real subway in August. Stations were outdated, cars were old but nice. Loved the sounds they made. Impressed with the 10car trains...definitely more of a commuter rail.

Lyon: I'm a daily lyon metro rider now. I can say that I prefer smaller, more frequent trains, than longer, less frequent ones (example, metro D has cute 2-car trains every 30-40seconds during rush hour). Stations are modern, trains are nice and clean. Love it! The older lines have cars with couch-like seats. Some stations have bakeries inside...mmm

Paris: The walkways were a maze, and I didn't like the paygates. Reminded me of jail or something. I like the sounds of the trains arriving/departing. System is impressive. Rode RER once. Couldn't believe a subway car could have 2 floors!

I'm looking forward to riding London's and Budapest's.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

kub86 said:


> Rode RER once. Couldn't believe a subway car could have 2 floors!


That's because the RER is more of a suburban rail network than a genuine metro network...

But as I've come to understand, bi-level trains are quite an oddity in the States. Germany already had them in the 1930's...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

@KUB86:
RER is not metro!
:nono:


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

That's what I said, stupid...:|


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Stupid?
:sleepy:
I was not answering you!
hno:


----------



## globocentric (Jun 14, 2005)

Singapore 
Bangkok
Hong Kong
Kuala Lumpur
Paris
London
Rome
Munich
Melbourne 
Sydney


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Tokyo
Vancouver
Singapore
Sydney
Melbourne


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

In France

Lille
Lyon
Marseille
Paris
Toulouse
Rennes

In Europe

London
Rotterdam
Brussel
Berlin
Munich
Nuremberg
Hannover (premetro)
Warsaw
Turin
Milan
Roma 
Naples

In Asia

Singapour
Kuala lumpur 

The next year I could take the subway of


Tokyo (Tokyo metro Toei and Yurikamone)
Yokohama ( Yokohama subway and Minatomirai)
Nagoya
Kyoto
Osaka
Kobe (Kobe sube subway and Port island linner line )


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

LA and SF


----------



## ThirskUK (Dec 5, 2004)

Bangkok
Singapore 
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Fukuoka
Osaka
Seoul
Shanghai
Paris
London
New York
Chicago
San Francisco
Los Angeles

I guess...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK
Tokyo
NY
LA
SF
Paris


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

bitxofo said:


> ^^Stupid?
> :sleepy:
> I was not answering you!
> hno:


Sure...that's probably why you edited your post today at 12:58 AM...:angel:


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Berlin, Barcelona and New York


----------



## cjfjapan (Oct 10, 2004)

I don't know if these all qualify as underground - but most have at least some underground sections...

Chicago
St. Louis
New York
Washington, DC
Boston
Buffalo
Atlanta
Minneapolis
Salt Lake City (above)
New Orleans (trolley)
Dallas (DART - above)
San Francisco-Oakland (Muni, BART)

Montreal
Vancouver (?)

Sapporo
Tokyo
Yokohama
Nagoya
Kyoto
Osaka
Kobe
(Hiroshima, streetcar)

Seoul
Busan

Shanghai
Hong Kong
Nanjing (?)
Beijing
Almaty (Streetcar)
Tashkent
Calcutta
Bangkok (above ground)

Barcelona


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Muinch
Berlin
Frankfurt/main

not much ^^


----------



## Elmo (Feb 5, 2003)

Amsterdam
Prague
Budapest
Rome
Barcelona
Valencia
London
Paris


----------



## Teal (Mar 21, 2005)

Moscow
Kyiv
Cologne
London
St.Petersburg


----------



## kub86 (Aug 13, 2004)

Alargule said:


> That's because the RER is more of a suburban rail network than a genuine metro network...
> 
> But as I've come to understand, bi-level trains are quite an oddity in the States. Germany already had them in the 1930's...


But isn't RER exactly like San Francisco's? They go out in the suburbs above ground, but they're underground once they reach city proper?? And RER is way more extensive with lots of underground stations in Paris with different lines that reach different part of the city. People count SF as a metro, but I think it's a waaaay smaller version of RER. So if people were counting SF as metro, I thought I could count RER too.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Good point. BART is more of a suburban rail network than a 'real' metro network, in that it's not primarily intended to serve the city of SF itself. But then you shouldn't forget that the London Underground was running well into the suburbs of London when the network vastly expanded in the first half of the 20th cty. Nowadays, those 'suburbs' are part of the city proper. 
Problem is, that there is no clear-cut definition for a metro network, a suburban rail network or any other network for that matter, 100% excluding the other and applicable to all rail networks in the world, in the past, now and in the future. But I think the main reason why RER is called suburban rather than metro, is first of all because Paris's 'real' metro only runs within the city itself (with some lines extending beyond the Périphérique) - and the Parisians don't really consider the city outside this ring road as belonging to Paris itself (they're called the _banlieues_ - suburbs), and secondly, because the network was built to connect suburban rail lines formerly ending at the Paris rail terminals. Many RER lines still share their tracks with other railway lines outside the city center.
Since BART was built to connect the SF 'metro' to the city center, the name 'metro' was easily chosen. Furthermore: BART runs entirely separated from other rail traffic, making it more of a metro system than a suburban rail system.
So, in the end I guess it's all a mixed matter of nomenclature and hard facts that determines what a system is called.


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

Bangkok
HK
Singapore
Melbourne
LA
London


----------



## phubben (Aug 5, 2005)

In no specific order:
NYC
London
Köln
Berlin
Singapore
Shanghai
Paris
Lyon
Brussels
Barcelona
and of course Lille


----------



## gaucho (Apr 15, 2003)

Buenos Aires
Paris
Oporto
Lisbon
Milano
Genova
Madrid
Barcelona
Berlim
Roma
Napoli
Athens
Prague
Budapest


----------



## Darkesthour1220 (Nov 17, 2006)

just:

NYC
Toronto
Washington D.C.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Alargule said:


> Sure...that's probably why you edited your post today at 12:58 AM...:angel:


It was edited because I was referring to the previous post, not yours, egocentric!
:sleepy:


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Alrighty then. Accept my humble apologies.

Sincerely yours,

Alargule The Egocentric Jr.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Lisbon, Rotterdam and Madrid


----------



## Danishguy (Oct 29, 2006)

Only Copenhagen.


----------



## Danishguy (Oct 29, 2006)

Only Copenhagen.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

^^ Twice, I suppose?


----------



## hosein_300 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Medellin also have metro*

medellin (colombia) metro' change medellin image.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Bucharest
Washington, DC
Rome
New York


----------



## juanpe_r (Aug 5, 2005)

paris
london
new york
chicaco
san francisco
rome
new castle
milan
berlin
copenhage
prague
budapest
barcelona
valencia
bilbao......and obiusly MADRID


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

Singapore (home)
Hong Kong, MTR and KCR
Kuala Lumpur
Bangkok
Sydney, not technically a metro.
Seoul
Tokyo, the horror


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Just added Barcelona last month, so my list is:

London
Lille
Liverpool (not a metro)
Dusseldorf (tram network)
Paris
Singapore
Sydney (not a metro)
Brisbane (not a metro)
Hong Kong
Barcelona

I've been to plenty of cities with underground metros that I would have liked to have travelled on, but was following a group itinerary so couldn't (Toronto, Berlin, Munich, Washington DC, Bangkok etc.), and when I was in Kuala Lumpur in 1996 I tried buying a ticket on the new elevated system just to see what it was liked, and was laughed at because it wasn't open yet


----------



## Blindfold (Jan 22, 2006)

London
Glasgow
Newcastle
Paris
Amsterdam
Bruxelles
Milano
Roma
Kobenhavn
Berlin
Budapest
Vienna
Praha
Munchen
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Shanghai

And due to fading memory, maybe also:
San Francisco?


----------



## oz.fil (Jun 2, 2006)

melbourne, manila, tokyo, osaka, hiroshima, himeji, kyoto


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Istanbul
Ankara
Izmir
London
Rome
Paris
Prague


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

CharlieP said:


> My list:
> 
> London
> Lille
> ...


Hey, I can add Barcelona now!


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

This city have a travelled with a subway

-Amsterdam
-Rotterdam
-Paris


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Seattle (bus tunnel, also the airport circulators!)
London
Paris
Madrid
New York
Chicago (I think some was a-g)
Boston
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Sydney


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Not that anyone cares, but I've been on the:

Moscow Metro
St Petersburg Metro
Beijing Metro
Singapore Metro
Copenhagen Metro
London Underground
Washington Subway
New York Subway
Boston T
Montreal Metro
Toronto Subway


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

Delhi
NYC
Tokyo
London


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

London
Paris
Montreal
Toronto


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

I've been on just 3 systems... haven't traveled much yet:
*Toronto*: efficient, air conditioned trains, but inadequate coverage
*Montreal*: no air conditioning in trains (that really brings it down for me)
*NYC*: great coverage, air conditioned trains, but stations in horrible condition


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Melbourne
Sydney
Tokyo
Brisbane (busway)
Singapore
Vancouver


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

I have the shortest list: NYC  hopefully, it'll get longer when i move to europe in sept :yes:


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

I have been to many cities with an undergroud, but did not take them as fear of getting lost or just not aware they existed, haha.

Anyways:

Sydney
Singapore
London
Madrid
Barcelona

Quite disappointed I did not use the Paris metro, oh well. I walked alot!


----------



## Kevin J (Oct 4, 2003)

Chicago
New York
Boston
Washington DC
Montreal
London
Paris
Stockholm
Rome
Sydney
Cleveland (mostly an above-ground system, but some stations are underground)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Europe*
London
Paris
Brussels
Stockholm
Prague
Glasgow
Berlin

*Asia*
Tokyo
Seoul
Beijing
Shanghai
Shenzhen
Guangzhou
Hong Kong
Busan
Singapore

*North America*
New York
Philadelphia
Boston
Chicago
San Francisco
Montreal
Toronto

There are probably a few more that I've missed.


----------



## Christian urbanite (Jul 14, 2007)

New York, Washington D.C., Montreal, and I've been to an Atlanta station.


----------



## Sergu (Jul 8, 2005)

Valencia
Madrid
London
Rome


----------



## Lestatlenoir (Jul 16, 2007)

(1) Barcelona - OK and cheap 
(2) Madrid - OK and cheap
(3) Paris - extensive coverage and inexpensive!
(4) London - extensive but quite expensive
(5) Kuala Lumpur 
(6) Dublin ??? - in near future


----------



## Holland (Mar 2, 2006)

Toronto
Montreal
London
Paris


----------



## Fitó...!!! (Dec 6, 2006)

Caracas, Venezuela
Paris, France
Rome, Italy
Milano, Italy
Madrid, Spain

I haven't yet met the new one in Valencia-Venezuela


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Washington DC
New York
Hamburg
Berlin
Prague
Munich


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> New update:
> 
> 
> 43. Valencia





juanpe_r said:


> valencia





juanpe_r said:


> Valencia - nice and modern, but was not very big when I was there (many years ago now)


*Please, could you specify which Valencia you refer??, because now is not the only Valencia with metro system in the world, thanks*


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

San Francisco - the BART
Vancouver - the central bit of the Skytrain is underground and I think it should be classified as a metro
London
Paris
Barcelona
Rome

The best was probably Barcelona, modern trains, good city coverage and cheap. I think Rome's metro gets overly bad press - as long as you stick to Line A the trains a really nice and clean & new. Line B is a bit run-down and ugly though.


----------



## lindow (Apr 1, 2008)

Do you have the experience in which the subway in the world rode?
It is only a subway of Japan, South Korea, and New York that I rode.

Fukuoka
Sendai
Seoul 
NYC


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Stockholm and London!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Paris, Berlin, Prague, Barcelona, Buenos Aires and more in the future I hope.


----------



## PeterPOA (Feb 26, 2007)

São Paulo
Rio de Janeiro
Porto Alegre
Buenos Aires
Santiago de Chile
London
Paris
Lisbon
Madrid
Barcelona
Rome
Milan
Athens
Prague
Berlin
München
Köln
Amsterdam


----------



## metsfan (Apr 14, 2008)

Philadelphia
NYC

- Andy


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

Liverpool (where I live)
London 
Barcelona
Hong Kong

An empty platform at Lime Street, Liverpool. I've tried taking photos of actual trains, but officials seem to think I'm one of those guys who flies planes into skyscrapers. Apparently, not being Asian in appearance doesn't let you off the hook anymore.


----------



## Xoser_barcelona (Jul 15, 2008)

Barcelona 
Madrid
Bilbao
Lisbon
Porto (I know, tram)
Milano
Roma
Paris
Amsterdam
Rotterdam
London
Berlin
Frankfurt
Prague
Vienna
Bucharest
Copenhagen
Moscow
ST Petersburg


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't see the point in simply listing all the metros one has been on without any sort of comment. It makes for very boring reading...


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

iampuking said:


> I don't see the point in simply listing all the metros one has been on without any sort of comment. It makes for very boring reading...


You've got a point, so I'll jazz mine up a little bit.



MonsieurAquilone said:


> Paris, Berlin, Prague, Barcelona, Buenos Aires and more in the future I hope.


The one I travelled on in Buenos Aires was a good one though fairly old. Efficient nonetheless. I got stuck on one in Berlin at midnight with some friends as it went to the terminus without us realising :lol:..obviously I need to brush up on my German. The Parisian metro is great and I would frequently take the yellow line because that's the way I'd get into the central city when I lived there - as such, I know the announcements it makes off by heart.  

At Prague, it seemed to have the steepest escalators to the subway that I've ever encountered and I also witnessed a mugging..I'm not going to put that against the city because I found it one of the most beautiful cities I have ever been to. Barcelona was efficient and modern and I loved being able to go down into the subway where the air was cool and to come back up upon which you could notice a marked difference in temperature..quirky, I know, but it was fun.


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

MonsieurAquilone said:


> The Parisian metro is great and I would frequently take the yellow line because that's the way I'd get into the central city when I lived there - as such, I know the announcements it makes off by heart.


Do you mean Line 1? That's the only metro line I went on in Paris that announced the stations, in the most hardcore French accent I'd ever heard. Hotel de Ville sounded like "oeldevee". Paris metro is awesome though I agree. Though I still reckon Barcelona was perhaps a better system because it felt more modern and was cheaper.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Not as many as some...

London (Tube and DLR)
Liverpool
Moscow
Paris
Barcelona
New York

and from this summer Los Angeles and possibly San Francisco...

Best: New York (fast express service and fun to use) London (easy to use and nice history) 

Worst: Liverpool (scary and empty)


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

jarbury said:


> Do you mean Line 1? That's the only metro line I went on in Paris that announced the stations, in the most hardcore French accent I'd ever heard. Hotel de Ville sounded like "oeldevee". Paris metro is awesome though I agree. Though I still reckon Barcelona was perhaps a better system because it felt more modern and was cheaper.


Yes, Line 1.  Haha, yea, the accent is very intense - I don't think I'll ever be able to get "Georges V" out of my head :lol:. I agree, Barcelona was very modern, though some stations less so (it could have changed since last I was there.) Paris had a very orderly feel to its system (when there wasn't a strike :lol and I like how they've managed to theme most stations, something I think other cities should emulate more - there's enough history and culture behind cities with underground systems, I am sure it would be a welcome addition and enhance the public and tourists' experience of the city.


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

1.Paris
2.Munich
3.Vienna
4.Budapest

Best: Munich -very clean and fast
worst: Wien -too much crowd


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

MILANO
ROMA
NAPOLI
TORINO
WIEN
BUDAPEST
PRAGUE
BERLIN
MUNCHEN
BRUSSELS
PARIS
LYON
BARCELONA
LISBOA
LONDON
ATHENS
*COPENHAGEN*
NEW YORK
BOSTON
MONTREAL


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> MILANO
> ROMA
> NAPOLI
> TORINO
> ...


Lucky bastard


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

1.Paris
2.Munich
3.Vienna
4.Budapest
5.Prague


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Moscow (+ monorail)
Prague
St. Petersburg
Vienna


----------



## SeoulDee (Nov 21, 2007)

Seoul - Korea
Busan - Korea
Tokyo - Japan
Paris - France
London - England


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Four:

Washington, D.C. (2001)
New York (2007)
Barcelona (2008)
Madrid (2008)


----------



## satsk3 (May 22, 2006)

*Chennai ?*



zfreeman said:


> a fair few though not as many as some people
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Newcastle
> ...


*Chennai *don't have a Metro yet !
http://www.chennaimetrorail.gov.in/tenders/project_brief_updated_240408.pdf

The one you travelled could be a *Suburban Train *Or *MRTS*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625460


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

That would be:

Oceania:
Sydney

Asia:
Shanghai
Hong Kong
Taipei
Singapore
Bangkok
Shenzhen 
Guangzhou


Europe:
London
Glasgow
Sheffield Tram
Manchester Tram
Prague
Barcelona
Paris
Vienna
Athens
Barcelona
Lisbon

America:
New York
Toronto


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

satsk3 said:


> *Chennai *don't have a Metro yet !
> http://www.chennaimetrorail.gov.in/tenders/project_brief_updated_240408.pdf
> 
> The one you travelled could be a *Suburban Train *Or *MRTS*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625460


Well, most people in Chennai call it a metro. :lol:
(I agree it's not a metro btw)

I have been underground with a Metro in:
Amsterdam
Rotterdam
London
Paris
Delhi
Barcalona

The Haque (fast tram)


----------



## nemu (Jan 19, 2008)

Sydney

Tokyo
Yokohama
Nagoya
Kyoto
Osaka
Kobe
Fukuoka

Taipei
Hong Kong
Singapore

soon to add Kaohsiung to the list


----------



## yooik4890 (Jul 30, 2008)

Boston
New York City
Philly
Chicago
San Francisco
Portland
Seattle
Toronto
Montreal
Vancouver


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Only 4:
LA 
San Fransisco
Rome
Beijing 

But I'm young so i still have time!


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Madrid - E
Barcelona - E
Valencia - E
Lisbon - PT
Porto - PT
Paris - F
Toulouse - F
Milan - I
Rome - I
Athens - GR
London - UK
Liverpool - UK
Glasgow - UK
Brussels - BE
Amsterdam - NL 
Rotterdam - NL
Frankfurt - D
Hamburg - D
Berlin - D
Warsaw - PL
Prague - CZ
Budapest - HU
Bucharest - RO
Moskow - RU
Sofia - BG
Santiago de Chile - CL
Buenos Aires - AR
San Francisco - US
New York - US
Los Angeles - US
Hong Kong - HK
Singapore - SG
Tokyo - JP
Bangkok - TH


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Ummm......I thought it was only going to be 1, London. But then I realised that I've also travelled "underground" in Athens & San Francisco.

So, the list goes:

London
Athens
San Francisco


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

For me it's:

Rotterdam
Amsterdam
London
Paris
Madrid
Hamburg
Athens
Atlanta

That's all


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Anyone already been in Lausanne? They test-opened a few weeks ago. This or next month the metro will definitly open up for public.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^I will go to see it in December, then.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Paris

Rome


London

Athens (very impressive)

Hong Kong

Beijing (very impressive)

Shanghai

Barcelona

Istanbul

Vienna

Berlin

Munich

Singapore

Stockholm

Helsinki

Oslo 

Prague

Budapest


----------



## lightrail (May 24, 2007)

1. London, England - Underground and National Rail

2. Glasgow, National Rail suburban electric tunnels and approaches into Queen Street Station

3. Liverpool, Wirral Line and mainline approaches into Lime Street Station

4. Huddersfield (if you count the mainline trans-pennine tunnel under Huddersfield entering the main station)

5. Paris, Metro and RER

6. Frankfurt, U-bahn and S-bahn

7. Brussels, trams, metro and mainline ICE

8. Toronto, Subway

9. Edmonton, LRT - downtown and unversity tunnels

10. Vancouver, BC, Skytrain (downtown tunnel)

11. New Westminster, BC - Skytrain (New Westminster tunnel)

11. Santiago de Chile - Metro

12. Vina dal mar (Valparaiso), Chile - Metro

13. Seattle (bus tunnel, does that count?)

14. Montreal - Metro

15 Edinburgh - if you count the mainline railway running under Edinburgh to and from Waverley Station


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Melbourne (Connex - City Loop)
Sydney (CityRail - City Circle, Airport Line, ESR)
Brisbane (CityTrain - Central)
Shanghai (Shanghai Subway)
Beijing (Beijing Subway/ the ABC link)
Moscow (Moscow Metro)
St. Petersburg (St. Petersburg Metro)
London (London Underground)
Oporto (Porto Metro LRT)
Paris (Paris Metro/ RER)
Stuttgart (Stadtbahn)
Berlin (U-bahn/ S-bahn)
Prague (Praha Metro)
Munich (U-bahn/ S-bahn)
Vienna (U-bahn)
Budapest (Budapest Metro)
Istanbul (Istanbul Metro/ Tunel)
Kuala Lumpur (RapidKL)
Auckland (MAXX - Britomart)


----------



## Le moro tyrannique (Oct 8, 2008)

not many yet:

Berlin
Paris
London
Praha
Athens
Lisbon
Madrid
Valencia
Barcelona
Amsterdam
Genova (if that counts as a metro)
Santiago de Chile
Buenos Aires


----------



## RON-E (Sep 25, 2007)

not many for me either

new york city
washington dc
dallas
los angeles
atlanta
chicago

but i have ridden many many a transit systems, just those underground


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte* ( clean and fast, but line 1 is all surface, line 2 and 3 are being built and it seems most part of them are underground )
*Brasilia* ( brand new, clean, fast, but still some stations are under construction )
*Toronto* ( very fast and convinient, stations are close to each other )
*Montreal* ( very clean, but trains are a bit old )


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Stockholm
Copenhagen
Paris
Helsinki


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto
Montreal
London
Paris


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

Guangzhou
Beijing
Nanjing
London


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

New York City
Los Angeles
Toronto
London 
Roma
Paris
Berlin
Tokyo
Hong Kong
Kuala Lumpur
Calcutta (Kolkata)


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

My list look like this

Copenhagen - Metro, S-train and commuter train
Stockholm - Commuter train and metro
Oslo - Metro
Amsterdam - Metro
Essen - U-bahn
München - U-bahn and S-bahn
Stuttgart - U-bahn and S-bahn
Hamburg - U-bahn and S-bahn


----------



## Aydin1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Atlanta
Washington
Baltimore
Philadelphia (and New Jersey)
Cleveland
Chicago
Pittsburgh
New York (and New Jersey)
Boston
Montréal
Toronto
London
Glasgow
Istanbul
Beijing
Shanghai
Chongqing
Shenzhen
Hong Kong


----------



## lasic (Jan 31, 2007)

*[PL]*
- Warsaw

*[DE]*
- Koln
- Berlin
- Stuttgart

*[AT]*
- Vienna

*[CZ]*
- Prague

*[FRA]*
- Paris

*[UK]*
- London

*[IT]*
- Rome
- Milano

*[ESP]*
- Madrid
- Valencia

*[POR]*
- Lisboa

*[USA]*
- Chicago
- Los Angeles
- New York
- Boston
- Miami
- Dallas
- Baltimore

*[CAN]*
- Toronto
- Vancouver

*[JP]*
- Tokyo ( awesome ! )
- Yokohama
- Kobe

*[CHN]*
- Hong Kong
- Beijing
- Shanghai

*[AUS]*
- Melbourne
- Sydney

*[BRA]*
- Brasilia
- Sao Paolo

*[ARG]*
- Buenos Aires

*[MEX]*
- Mexico City

*[EGY]*
- Cairo


Hmm... i think, that's all


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

- Berlin
- Amsterdam
- Rotterdam


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Rotterdam
Amsterdam
Paris
Antwerpen
Brussels
Barcelona / in my opinion the best, cheap, clean and frequent.


----------



## Dinuś (Aug 17, 2006)

Warsaw
Bucharest
Kiev
Budapest
Prague
Berlin
Munich
Copenhagen
London
Paris
Rennes
Kharkov
Moscow
Tashkent
Baku
Tbilisi
Yerevan
Tehran
Ankara
Istanbul
San Francisco
Brussels


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Update:

1. Amsterdam 
2. Amberes 
3. Atenas
4. Barcelona
5. Berlín
6. Bilbao
7. Bonn
8. Bruselas
9. Buenos Aires
10. El Cairo
11. Colonia
12. Copenhagen
13. Glasgow
14. Hamburgo
15. Hiroshima
16. Kioto
17. Lille
18. Lisboa
19. Londres
20. Los Angeles
21. Lyón
22. Madrid
23. Marsella
24. Melbourne
25. Ciudad de México
26. Miami
27. Milán
28. Montreal
29. Múnich
30. Nueva York
31. París
32. Praga
33. Rio de Janeiro
34. Roma
35. San Francisco
36. Santiago de Chile
37. Sao Paulo
38. Estocolmo
39. Sidney
40. Tokio
41. Toronto
42. Toulouse
43. Valencia
44. Viena
45. Oslo
46. Budapest
47. Estambul
48. Beijing (Pekín)
49. Shanghai
50. Guangzhou (Cantón)
51. Hong Kong
52. Frankfurt
53. Varsovia
54. Moscú
55. Nueva Novgorod
56. San Petersburgo
57. Rotterdam
58. Bangkok
59. Helsinki
60. Palma de Mallorca
61. Filadelfia
62. Vancouver
:wink2:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

> 1 Warszawa
> 2 München
> 3 Berlin
> 4 Hamburg
> ...



now i can add two more

26. Hannover
27. Valencia


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Enhorabuena Bitxofo. 

This year I am planning to add Lausanne to my list.


----------



## sodiumchloride (Jan 15, 2009)

Toronto
New York 
Boston
Hong Kong
Guangzhou


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> My list is pretty short:
> 
> Hamburg - for my needs it is good enough, but some big districts are not connected. Opened 1912.
> 
> ...


update:

Prague: The new trainsets have nice seats. Many stations have a really nice design. I only missed the destination displays. Maybe they have been added since my visit.

Barcelona: Most lines are loud and noisy. Most stations are not noteworthy too. But I love the precise countdown at the displays! 

Rotterdam: Only travelled one stop. But it looked nice from what I have seen.

Milan: loud and dirty. The stations are grim and functional. Line 3 is ok. But I don't understand why even the newest trainsets are still so noisy.

Genova: cute little system.

Toulouse: Also very nice system. And with a high interval (90 sec. - 3 min.) that I'm actually not even used to in Hamburg!


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

What a dull thread.

Who gives a toss about how many metros people have travelled on?

There is only any point if people actually give an insight into their views of those metro systems.


----------



## Tagnuzlsx (Jan 11, 2009)

"Who gives a toss about how many metros people have travelled on?"

I do. If you don't like it, then go away.

I have completed the entire metro networks of:

Amsterdam
Newcastle
Glasgow
London
Warsaw
Prague
Rotterdam
Marseille
Paris
Copenhagen
Hamburg
Nuremberg
Antwerp
Istanbul
Bursa
Bucharest
Rouen
Lille
Charleroi
Brussels
Den Haag
Laon
Rennes
Lyon
Toulouse
Bilbao
Oslo
Berlin
Budapest
Vienna
Lausanne
Wuppertal
Bonn
Dusseldorf
Duisburg
Essen
Bochum/Herne
Palma de Mallorca
Milan
Turin
Genoa
Perugia
Rome
Naples
Catania
Stockholm

I have also travelled on (but not completed) the metro networks of

Bielefeld
Cologne
Mulheim an der Ruhr
Dortmund

In the near future I plan to travel on the metro networks of Madrid, Alicante, Valencia, Barcelona and Helsinki.


----------



## der Reisender (Jun 3, 2008)

London
Amsterdam
Paris
Madrid
Rome
Budapest
Vienna
Prague
Munich
Dortmund
Frankfurt 
Stuttgart
Vancouver
Portland
Los Angeles
St. Louis
Washington
New York
Boston
Beijing
Shanghai
Shenzhen
Hong Kong
Manila
Bangkok
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Taipei


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Tagnuzlsx said:


> I have completed the entire metro networks of:


Congratulations! You seem to be the only forumer who travels the whole networks.

Unfortunately you have missed the 3 most impressive metros in Europe: Moscow, St. Petersburg and Athens. :|


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Interesting thread!

In order:

1. New York City
2. São Paulo
3. Buenos Aires
4. Toronto
5. Lisbon
6. Madrid
7. Rome
8. Santiago (Chile)
9. Berlin
10. Helsinki
11. London
12. Copenhagen
13. Barcelona
14. Cologne
15. Bucharest
16. Paris
17. Vienna


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

Tagnuzlsx said:


> "Who gives a toss about how many metros people have travelled on?"
> 
> I do. If you don't like it, then go away.


What do you like about lists of city names? Sell it to me.


----------



## jimbojoe45 (Jun 17, 2005)

My short list

Chicago
New York City
San Francisco
Boston
London
Munich
Paris


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

My even shorter list:

Stockholm
Copenhagen
Hamburg
Paris
Toulouse
Valencia


----------



## Tagnuzlsx (Jan 11, 2009)

"What do you like about lists of city names? Sell it to me."

Why should I. There is no need for me or the majority of people on this thread to justify what interests us.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

NA:
Chicago
NYC
Boston
Vancouver
Seattle
Las Vegas
Memphis

Europe:
London
Paris
Cologne



> What a dull thread.
> 
> Who gives a toss about how many metros people have travelled on?
> 
> There is only any point if people actually give an insight into their views of those metro systems.


Apparently the 562 people who replied to this thread, minus you


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Vienna
Amsterdam
Rome
Paris
Madrid
Barcelona
Moscow
Munich
London
Istanbul


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Underground..
Boston
San Francisco
Los Angeles
Pittsburgh
Newark
Hoboken
Jersey City
Philadelphia
New York City
Chicago
Toronto
Montreal
Edmonton
Cleveland
Washington DC
Baltimore
Atlanta
San Juan
London
Paris
Madrid
Barcelona
Milan

Vancouver does not have a subway Northsider. Neither does Miami, Amsterdam or Dallas. Some of you are liars.

Above ground trams....els
Boston
San Francisco
Los Angeles/Long Beach
Pittsburgh
Newark
Hoboken
Jersey City
Philadelphia
New York City
Chicago
Toronto
Calgary
Vancouver
New Orleans
Houston
Dallas
Portland
Seattle
San Diego
Miami
Tampa
Detroit
Cleveland
St. Louis
Charlotte
Denver
Baltimore
Rome
Amsterdam
Hamburg
Koln
Dusseldorf
Bochum


----------



## Tagnuzlsx (Jan 11, 2009)

Amsterdam does have a metro, and it does travel underground between Centraal Station and Wilbautstraat.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> Vancouver does not have a subway Northsider. Neither does Miami, Amsterdam or Dallas. Some of you are liars.


By underground I assumed the original poster meant "metro system", as many others have assumed as well. Vancouver has the Skytrain, which is an above-grade metro system, although in the downtown area, the Skytrain does go below-grade.


----------



## Fitó...!!! (Dec 6, 2006)

Fitó...!!! said:


> Caracas, Venezuela
> Paris, France
> Rome, Italy
> Milano, Italy
> ...


*
Caracas, Venezuela
Paris, France
Rome, Italy
Milano, Italy
Madrid, Spain
New York City, United States of America*
*
I'm adding now New York City.* Althoug the ugliest and dirtiest for me remains Milano as for 2000, the NYC Subway gets pretty close to it nowadays.

And still, like i said before, haven't met yet the Valencia and Maracaibo here in Venezuela.


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

Tagnuzlsx said:


> "What do you like about lists of city names? Sell it to me."
> 
> Why should I. There is no need for me or the majority of people on this thread to justify what interests us.


Is it because there is no reason?


----------



## Tagnuzlsx (Jan 11, 2009)

Why should there be. 

More to the point, why can't you handle the fact that other people are interested in things you are not. It seems a rather childish way of looking at the world.


----------



## NimrodOnion (Jan 15, 2009)

*Undergroud*
Amsterdam 
Atenas 
Barcelona 
Berlín 
Glasgow 
Londres 
Madrid 
New York 
París 
Valencia


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

iampuking said:


> Is it because there is no reason?


There _is_ a reason. We are railfans. For the same reason you like architecture, or football, or whatever else that interests you, we like trains. We also like talking about trains and seeing where others have gone, what they've ridden.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow, I'm like an underground virgin.

For me:

Singapore
Bangkok


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Me only Amsterdam, Rotterdam, London and New York


----------



## go_leafs_go02 (Jan 16, 2007)

I am at 4.

Toronto
London
Chicago
Vancouver

Will check out Portland and Seattle, as I am now on this side of North America for a while.


----------



## subwaymark (Jan 2, 2009)

True Metros
North America
- Boston
- New York (PATH & NYCTA)
- Philadelphia (SEPTA & PATCO)
- Baltimore
- Washington DC
- Atlanta
- Miami (Metro, but not underground)
- Cleveland
- Chicago
- San Francisco
- Los Angeles
- Toronto
- Vancouver (Light Metro)
- San Juan PR

Europe
- Amsterdam
- Berlin
- Brussels
- Hamburg
- London
- Paris
- Rotterdam

Asia
- Haifa (underground Funicular)
- Kyoto
- Nagoya
- Osaka
- Soeul
- Tokyo (Metro & Toei)
- Yokohama

See photos on my website: http://ktransit.com

Mark Kavanagh
Salem, OR


----------



## Tagnuzlsx (Jan 11, 2009)

I can now add the metro systems of Madrid, Valencia and Alicante to the list


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ I can now add Berlin and Cologne to my list. :-D

...and Memphis


----------



## ellis896 (Feb 4, 2007)

Athens
London

and very soon Barcelona!


----------



## JustinB (Aug 12, 2008)

*Heavy Rail*

Toronto
Montreal
New York City(MTA & PATH)
Washington
San Francisco
Vancouver
Philadelphia(SEPTA & PATCO)


*Lightrail/Trolleys*

Buffalo
Philadelphia
Newark
Hudson Bergen Light Rail
Portland
San Francisco
San Jose
Toronto

*Airport Systems*

SFO AirTrain
JFK AirTrain
Newark AirTrain
Toronto LINK

*Commuter Rail*

GO Transit
Caltrain
NJ Transit NE Corridor


----------



## westender (Mar 17, 2007)

London - one time home for me
Sydney - Current home (live near Underground station -Sydney's 5th stretch of underground line has recently opened "Epping to Chatswood link".
Melbourne - City Loop
Brisbane - has small section in City
Paris
Moscow
Prague
Munich
Berlin
Rome
Stockholme
Liverpool -England
Hamburg
Antwerp
Amsterdam
Brussels
Cologne
Rotterdam
Viena


That's about it. Got to say that both London and Berlin were my favourits. 

Westender


----------



## westender (Mar 17, 2007)

You could erase a few of mine because they are not classed as Metros.

Including:

Sydney
Melbourne
Brisbane

Are all Suburban/Intercity
Antwerp (metro tram)

And perhaps some others.

However my local line (Eastern Suburbs and Illawarra) is probably the closest Sydney has to a metro because of it is frequencies, long underground stretch and little interference from other CityRail lines.

Westender.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

edit


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

- Taipei
- Manila
- Bangkok

only 3!


----------



## The Chemist (Feb 19, 2003)

I recently added Beijing to my list, so now it's Boston, San Francisco, Vancouver, London, Shanghai, and Beijing.


----------



## Jozzy (Jul 21, 2008)

Quite an average list, I think: 

- Rotterdam
- Amsterdam
- Antwerp ('premetro', which is a tram in a subway tunnel)
- Brussels
- Paris
- Berlin
- Hamburg
- Munich
- Prague
- London
- New York City
- San Francisco
- Los Angeles


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Europe:*
Amsterdam, Antwerp, Athens, Barcelona, Berlin, Bochum, Bremen, Brussels, Budapest, Cologne, Copenhagen, Dortmund, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Helsinki, Lisbon, London, Lyon, Madrid, Milan, Munich, Nuremberg, Paris, Porto, Prague, Rome, Rotterdam, Stuttgart, Turin, Valencia, Vienna

*Asia:*
Bangkok, Beijing, Guangzhou, Hiroshima, Hong Kong, Istanbul, Kobe, Kuala Lumpur, Nagoya, Osaka, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Singapore, Tokyo, Yokohama

*North & Central America:*
Baltimore, Boston, Chicago, Los Angeles, Mexico City, New York, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Toronto, Washington

*Oceania:*
Sydney

*Africa:*
Cairo


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

-London
-Lisbon
-Porto
-Brussels


----------



## Leinad_pt (Feb 14, 2009)

- Lisbon
- Paris
- New York


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto
Montreal
London
Paris


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Toronto
Washington DC


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Only Los Angeles.


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Melbourne
Sydney
San Francisco
Chicago
New York
London
Rome
Berlin
Amsterdam


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

los angeles
mexico df
london
berlin
prague
vienna
milan
barcelona


ohhh
tram san diego CA


----------



## lindow (Apr 1, 2008)

Tokyo
Yokohama
Nagoya 
Osaka 
Kyoto 
Kobe 
Fukuoka
Seoul
Busan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> *Europe*
> London
> Paris
> Brussels
> ...


Here's an update :

*Europe*
Lisbon
Madrid
Budapest
Vienna
Copenhagen

*Asia*
Taipei
Kuala Lumpur

*Australia*
Sydney


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Los Angeles
San Francisco
Chicago
New York
DC
Boston
Philly
Buenos Aires
Montreal
London
Stockholm
Oslo
Helsinki
Berlin
Munich
Amsterdam
Brussels
Copenhagen (is this light rail?)
Paris
Madrid
Barcelona
Lisbon
Rome
Vienna
Budapest
Prague


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

eL yOrSh said:


> los angeles
> mexico df
> london
> berlin
> ...


update:

brussels (tram)
amsterdam (tram)


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Chicagoago said:


> Los Angeles
> San Francisco
> Chicago
> New York
> ...


I can only assume that a big chunk of this is from some sort of European backbacking adventure...otherwise how in the heck can you travel so much?! Isn't it expensive?


----------



## LAmarODom420 (Aug 14, 2007)

Beijing
Shanghai
Bangkok

London
Paris
Madrid
Barcelona
Lisboa
Amsterdam
Berlin
Munich
Prague
Roma

Los Angeles
San Francisco
Seattle (Airport People Mover)
Chicago
Boston
New York
Philadelphia
Washington, D.C.


----------



## Tagnuzlsx (Jan 11, 2009)

UPDATE:

Helsinki


----------



## JustinB (Aug 12, 2008)

Yardmaster said:


> I can only claim Melbourne, Sydney, Singapore, and arguably Brisbane. But I have to ask: what's so exciting about travelling underground? You don't see anything except the inside of the carriage.


Totally agree.

I much prefer surface rail, over underground rail. Much more to see.


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

Yardmaster said:


> I can only claim Melbourne, Sydney, Singapore, and arguably Brisbane. But I have to ask: what's so exciting about travelling underground? You don't see anything except the inside of the carriage.


Probably the actual travelling is the least exciting part of the underground. However, undergrounds being the most expensive railways to construct are always fascinating from so many different aspects and no two systems are the same. 

I don't go out of my way to travel on undergrounds and can't compete in terms of number with many of the contributors to this thread but I always find these systems interesting.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

^^^^
I think that in traveling underground the feeling of being a part of the city live is so great- you see SOOOO many different people, cultures etc. IMHO the whole infrastructure underground is often very impressing 

My List:

1.Warsaw (where I live  )
2.Amsterdam
3.Rotterdam
4.Prague
5.Vienna
6.Budapest
7.Paris
8.Berlin
9.Essen
10.Boston
11.New York+PATH train
12.Washington DC


----------



## NiShiiZ (Dec 8, 2007)

Bangkok
Paris
Rennes
Lyon
Milan
Rome
Brussel


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

Philadelphia
New York
Boston
New Delhi
Kolkata
Hong Kong
Paris


hopefully some more soon.


----------



## dfwcre8tive (Oct 18, 2007)

London
Glasgow
Paris
Madrid
Barcelona
Bilbao
Budapest
Rome
Athens
Amsterdam
San Francisco
Dallas
New York City
Washington, D.C.
Boston
Atlanta
Chicago


----------



## FightBrunswick (Feb 1, 2009)

Berlin 
Dortmund
Hamburg
Hannover
Munich
Amsterdam
Rotterdam


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

BART Rider said:


> A short list but:
> 
> Oakland
> San Francisco
> ...


Wauw, do they have a different underground system in Oakland and Berkeley? What's it called. OART and BERART? And you never rode the Milbrae or Dale City Underground? :lol::lol::lol:

But seriously, you were joking, I hope...


----------



## BART Rider (Jul 7, 2009)

hix said:


> Wauw, do they have a different underground system in Oakland and Berkeley? What's it called. OART and BERART? And you never rode the Milbrae or Dale City Underground? :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> But seriously, you were joking, I hope...


Hey, you can't blame me. I answered the question. The title is How many cities have you travelled 'underground'?". That's what I answered. If you mean the metro area, just San Francisco. Milbrae and Daly City are above ground, so that doesn't count.


----------



## kucksi (Aug 8, 2004)

budapest
prague
london
barcelona
paris
sydney
boston
hong kong


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Lisbon
Madrid
Barcelona
Paris
Rotterdam
London
Newcastle


----------



## PejatBR (Nov 18, 2006)

Lisbon
São Paulo


----------



## Jamesnba (May 17, 2006)

São Paulo
Rio de Janeiro
Brasília
Chicago
New York
Boston
San Francisco
London
Paris


----------



## tatun (Apr 11, 2008)

Los Angeles
San Francisco
Boston
Montreal
Paris
London
Brussels
Antwerp
Munich
Berlin
Vienna
Budapest
Prague
Rome
Stockholm
Oslo
Istanbul
Tokyo
Kyoto
Taipei
Hong Kong


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

BART Rider said:


> Hey, you can't blame me. I answered the question. The title is How many cities have you travelled 'underground'?". That's what I answered. If you mean the metro area, just San Francisco. Milbrae and Daly City are above ground, so that doesn't count.


You are right, but if interpreted this way, most of us would have to add huge numbers of cities to their lists.


----------



## sansano (Jul 16, 2009)

Hamburg
Frankfurt
München
Zurich
Tokyo
Kyoto
Kobe
Osaka
Singapore
Bangkok

:cheers:


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

UNDER ground only four:
Singapore
Vienna
Delhi
Istanbul

(+SkyTrain Bangkok, monorail KL...)


----------



## Elberth (Jul 27, 2009)

São Paulo (BRAZIL)
Rio de Janeiro (BRAZIL)
Belo Horizonte (BRAZIL)
Buenos Aires (ARGENTINA)


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Most recent addition to my list:

Stockholm

Definitely one of my favorite metros! ALL trains are modern and comfortable, stations are decorated with art and the network is rather extensive for the city's population. Moreover, its at-grade segments offer spectacular views of the forested suburbs and the old town.


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Paris, Berlin, Vienna, Athens, Rome and Brussels


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

Woof!... I travel a lot, workwise, and have been to a lot of countries. But as for metros? This is as much as I can remember: 

New York
Washington DC
Mexico City
Rio de Janeiro
Tokyo
Bangkok
Beijing
Delhi
Cairo
Moscow
St. Petersburg
Istanbul
Athens
Sofia
Bucharest
Budapest
Prague
Vienna
Rome
Milan
Lausanne
Frankfurt
Berlin
Munich
Brussels
Paris
Marseille
Lille
Barcelona
Madrid
Lisbon
London
Copenhagen
Stockholm

My favourite so far is the tiny metro system of Bangkok. Properly airconditioned (unlike Europe), no apparent crime (unlike the western hemisphere) and with passengers treating each other on the basis of bilateral respect rather than as representatives of a gray mass (unlike Tokyo and Beijing).


----------



## SpastiK (Sep 12, 2002)

1.MADRID
2.BARCELONA (1994)
3.PARIS (1994)
4.LONDON (1996)
5.PRAGUE (2001)
6.WIEN (2002)
7.MOSCOW (2004)
8.SAN PETESBURG (2004)
9.TOKYO (2004)
10.YOKOHAMA (2004)
11.VALENCIA (2005)
12.MUNICH (2005)
13.FRANKFURT (2005)
14.KOLN (2005)
15.BRUSSELS (2005)
16.ROTTERDAM (2005)
17.AMSTERDAM (2005)
18.HAMBURG (2005)
19.BERLIN (2005)
20.ANTWERP (2006)
21.NEW YORK (2006)
22.PHILADELPHIA (2006)
23.WASHINGTON (2006)
24.MILAN (2006)
25.COPENAGUE (2006)
26.HELSINKI (2006)
27.WARSAW (2006)
28.STUTTGART (2006)
29.ATHENS (2006)
30.OSLO (2007)
31.STOCKHOLM (2007)
32.SOFIA (2007)
33.BUCHAREST (2007)
34.BILBAO (2007)
35.BEIJING (2007)
36.SHANGHAI (2007)
37.HONG KONG (2007)
38.ROMA (2007)
39.LYON (2008)
40.BOSTON (2008)
41.MONTREAL (2008)
42.TORONTO (2008)
43.CHICAGO (2008)
44.ESTAMBUL (2008)
45.SEVILLA (2009)
46.TOULOUSE (2009)
47.LISBOA (2009)
48.BUDAPEST (2009)
49.LILLE (2009) 
50.RENNES (2009)
51.GLASGOW (2009)
52.NEWCASTLE (2009)


----------



## Leozão (Aug 28, 2009)

1- Rio de Janeiro (early 90's until today)
2- Barcelona (2003)
3- London (2008)
4- Paris (2008)
5- Brussels (2008)
6- Frankfurt (2008)


----------



## redmanlfc (Jun 6, 2007)

Only a small list really compared to many people on here, but quite a few (and most of them have been travelled on while watching Liverpool FC abroad).

Liverpool
London 
Glasgow
Paris 
Milan
Barcelona
Madrid
Amsterdam
Rome
Prague
Hamburg
Lisbon

forgot Dortmund and Athens
and Vienna


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Rome
Milan
Paris
Naples
Munich
Barcelona
Madrid
London
Genoa
Wien
Budapest
Praha
Lyon
Valencia
Berlin
Hamburg
Copenaghen
Stockholm
Oslo
Turin
Perugia
Frankfurt
Numberg
Cologne
Dussendorf
Hannover


----------



## LSA (Oct 8, 2009)

a small list:Wien,Athens and Bucharest.i like Bucharest,then Athens


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

Argh, you all put me to shame...

Liverpool
London
Helsinki
Barcelona
Hong Kong


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2003)

Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Brussels
Prague
Berlin
Frankfurt
Wien 
Budapest
Sofia
Barcelona
Oslo
New York
Delhi
Kolkata


----------



## Lucky Lukas (Dec 6, 2007)

London (a lot)
Glasgow
Paris (a lot)
Lyon
Brussels
Barcelona (a lot)
Madrid (a lot)
Caracas
New York
Chicago
Munich
Amsterdam
Berlin
Izmir
Istanbul
Ankara
Prague
Budapest 
Vienna


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

London (everyday)
Paris 2003, 04,
Brussels 09
Amsterdam 04
Berlin 04
Prague 04
Budapest 04
Vienna 04
Rome 04
Barcelona 04
Stockholm 03
Oslo 08
Helsinki 99
Athens 01, 02, 03
Munich 98
Hong Kong 05
Shanghai 05
Beijing 05


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> *Europe*
> London
> Paris
> Brussels
> ...


Another update :

*Europe*
Munich


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Amsterdam 
Athens 
Baltimore 
Barcelona 
Berlin 
Bielefeld 
Bilbao 
Bochum 
Bonn 
Boston 
Brussels 
Budapest 
Chicago 
Cologne 
Copenhagen 
Dortmund 
Dublin 
Duisburg 
Düsseldorf 
Essen/Mülheim 
Frankfurt 
Genoa 
Glasgow 
Hamburg 
Hanover 
Helsinki 
Hong Kong 
Kobe 
Kuala Lumpur 
Kyoto 
Lille 
Lisbon 
London 
Los Angeles 
Lyon 
Madrid 
Miami 
Milan 
Montreal 
Moscow 
Munich 
Nagoya 
Naples 
New Jersey 
New York 
Newark 
Newcastle 
Nuremberg 
Oporto 
Osaka 
Oslo 
Palma de Mallorca 
Paris 
Philadelphia 
Pittsburgh 
Prague 
Rio de Janeiro 
Rome 
Rotterdam 
Saint Petersburg 
San Francisco 
Shanghai 
Shenzhen 
Singapore 
Stockholm 
Stuttgart 
Tokyo 
Toronto 
Toulouse 
Turin 
Vancouver 
Vienna 
Washington 
Wuppertal 
Yokohama 

No no, it's not nerdy...


----------



## Tagnuzlsx (Jan 11, 2009)

I can now add Kiev, Kharkov, Dnepropetrovsk, Krivoy Rog, Barcelona, and Haifa to the list of subways I have done


----------



## future.architect (Jun 10, 2004)

london
barcelona
rome
liverpool


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

London; 
Lisbon; 
Porto; 
Düsseldorf; 
Wuppertal; 
Brussels;


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

micro said:


> No no, it's not nerdy...


Wow, tube fanatic 

*Europe:*
Warsaw
Prague
Barcelona
Bucharest
Berlin
Munich
Stuttgart
Bruxelles
London
Paris
Kiev
Wien

*Asia:*
Beijing
Bangkok
Hong Kong
KL
Singapore

*America:*
Mexico City
Rio de Janeiro

*Africa:*
Cairo


----------



## SpatialCadet (Oct 2, 2009)

I love lists:

Amsterdam
Berlin
Bonn
Boston
Brussels
Budapest
Bucharest
Cairo
Chicago
Cologne
Copenhagen
Dortmund
Düsseldorf 
Essen
Glasgow
Hamburg
Helsinki
Hong Kong
Istanbul
Kiyv
Lille
Liverpool
London
New York
Newark
Marseille
Montreal
Munich
Naples
Paris
Philadelphia
Prague
Rotterdam
Sofia
Shanghai
Shenzehn
Stockholm
Toronto
Washington
Wien
Wuppertal
Yerevan

Yeah definately also a dork.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

I also love lists, but my collection is awfully small:

- Warsaw
- Budapest
- Copenhagen
- Amsterdam
- Rotterdam
- Hamburg
- London
- Zürich (yeah, the underground S-Bahn sections) 
- Helsinki
- Bangkok


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

İstanbul
Ankara
İzmir
Tokyo
Osaka
Bangkok


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

Brasília
Toronto
Montreal
Mexico City


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

- Oslo
- Stockholm
- London
- Paris
- Barcelona
- Hamburg
- Köln (if that counts, I rode the underground part)
- München
- Berlin
- Wien 
- Budapest


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

Warsaw
Prague
Kiev
Stuttgart
Munich
Berlin
Paris
Lyon
London
Bruselles
Wien
Barcelona
Bangkok
Kuala Lumpur
Beijing
Hong Kong
Singapore
Mexico City
Rio de Janeiro


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm able to update my list:

NORTH AMERICA
New York
Los Angeles
Chicago
Boston
Atlanta
Washington DC
San Francisco
Portland
Montreal
Vancouver
Mexico City

ASIA
Tokyo
Osaka
Seoul
Dubai
Kuala Lumpur
Hong Kong
Seoul
Delhi
Tashkent

EUROPE
St Petersburg* (yesterday)
London
Moscow
Paris
Rome
Barcelona
Munich

Helsinki* (tomorrow)


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

I've traveled on a few manly because I served in the US Navy for 20 years..let's see..where have I ridden the "Metro"







..light rail, subway etc..

New York
PATH(Port Authority Trans-Hudson(NY-NY)) 
Philadelphia
Chicago
BART(San Fransisco Bay Area)
San Diego
Barcelona
Tokyo
Hong Kong 
Singapore


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

bd popeye said:


> I've traveled on a few manly because I served in the US Navy for 20 years..let's see..where have I ridden the "Metro"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean "NJ-NY"

And in Philly which systems?


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

1. Madrid - E
2. Barcelona - E
3. Valencia - E
4. Zaragoza - E (Cercanías)
5. Lisbon - PT
6. Porto - PT
7. Paris - F
8. Toulouse - F
9. Rennes - F
10. Lyon - F
11. Milan - I
12. Rome - I
13. Athens - GR
14. London - UK
15. Liverpool - UK
16. Glasgow - UK
17. Brussels - BE
18. Amsterdam - NL
19. Rotterdam - NL
20. Frankfurt - D
21. Hamburg - D
22. Berlin - D
23. Warsaw - PL
24. Prague - CZ
25. Budapest - HU
26. Bucharest - RO
27. Moskow - RU
28. Sofia - BG
29. Santiago de Chile - CL
30. Buenos Aires - AR
31. San Francisco - US
32. New York - US
33. Los Angeles - US
34. Hong Kong - HK
35. Singapore - SG
36. Tokyo - JP
37. Bangkok - TH 
38. Dubai - AE
39. Oslo - NO
40. Copenhagen - DK
41. Toronto - CA
42. Montral - CA


----------



## Gareth (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ That's a pretty comprehensive list.


----------



## Solarama (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone!

My short list (chronologically):
1. Moscow (Russia)
2. St'Petersburg (Russia)
3. Paris (France)
4. Amsterdam (Holland)
5. Berlin (Germany)
6. Tashkent (Uzbekistan)
7. Istambul (Turkey)

And I hope to ride the subway in Almaty (Kazakhstan). The city where I was born and live, and can not build a subway for 20 years!!!


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

My great list: Madrid. I hope to ride Saragossa's tram next year.


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

New York
Hong Kong
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Manila
Shanghai
St. Louis


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Antwerp
Paris
London
Berlin
Nürnberg (Nuremberg)
München (Munich)
Prague
Vienna
Rome
New York
Washington DC
Philadelphia


----------



## jostein (Dec 9, 2005)

1. Seville (everydays)
2. Madrid (2003)
3. London (2010)

I hope to visit Berlin and Barcelona this summer and New York and Chicago for Christmas


----------



## Skyrobot (Apr 18, 2010)

Personally, I have traveled in these underground subway systems:
London Tube
Paris Metro
Tokyo Subway
Singapore MRT/LRT
Sydney Rails


----------



## alonzo-ny (May 3, 2005)

London
New York
Paris
Chicago (Not really underground)
Washington D.C.
Glasgow
Rome
Budapest
Vienna
Prague
Berlin


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Shanghai,
London,
Rome,
Barcelona.

That's what a student budget allows unfortunately.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Falubaz said:


> 1 Warszawa
> 2 München
> 3 Berlin
> 4 Hamburg
> ...



my new metros:

46. Jersey City (PATH)
47. Philadelphia
48. Buenos Aires


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

micro said:


> 1. Amsterdam
> 2. Athens
> 3. Baltimore
> 4. Barcelona
> ...


Plus 
76. Valencia (Spain)


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

NYC/Jersey City
Washington DC
Philadelphia
Chicago
San Francisco
Atlanta
Dallas (technically there is one stop underground)
Toronto
Montreal
Mexico City
London
Paris
Rome
Amsterdam
Madrid
Buenos Aires


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

NYC
Jersey City
Washington DC
San Francisco
Boston
Montreal
Lisbon
Porto
Madrid
Barcelona
Valencia
Paris
London
Munich
Amsterdam
Vienna


----------



## Anice (Jul 11, 2010)

Rotterdam metro incl RandstadRail. (city where i was born)
Amsterdam
Antwerp/Anvers
Paris (metro and RER)
Brussels (metro)
Prague
Barcelona (metro and Funicular Railway)
Berlin (U-Bahn and S-Bahn) 
Essen
Dortmund
London Underground self all lines and the Docklands Light Railway.
Milano
Hanover


----------



## Dabi89 (Dec 20, 2007)

In chronological order (maybe) with my evaluation from 0 to 5 

London　　★★★★★
Rome　　　★☆☆☆☆
Milan　　　★★★☆☆
Paris　　　★★★★☆
Tokyo　　 ★★★★★
Kyoto　 　 ★★★★☆
Osaka　　 ★★★★☆
Vienna　　★★★★☆
Dublin　 　★★☆☆☆
Seoul　 　 ★★★★★
Incheon　 ★★★★☆
Daejeon　 ★★★★☆
Busan　　 ★★★☆☆
Nagoya　 ★★★☆☆
Kobe　　 ★★★☆☆
Fukuoka　 ★★★★☆
Prague　　★★★☆☆
Berlin　　　★★★★☆
Torino ★★★★☆
Sapporo　 ★★★☆☆


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Good idea with the points... but Dublin has just trams, no metro yet. Unless u count the suburban rail as a metro. Does it have at least good frequency?


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

Sky Harbor said:


> *BUMP!*
> 
> Here's my updated list. :tongue2:
> 
> ...


*UPDATE*: Warsaw is done (tram and metro)! 

_Planned:_

-Poznań (tram)


----------



## Illithid Dude (May 17, 2011)

Alright, let's try this. 

Los Angeles
San Francisco
New York
Vancouver 
Toronto
Montreal
Paris
London
Copenhagen
Berlin
Munich
Malmo
Tokyo
DC 
Chicago

And I think that is it...

EDIT: Mind you, this is only for things that have gone underground. I've been on many more that haven't.


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

Not that many:
Amsterdam
Rotterdam
The Hague
Brussels
Paris
Toulouse 
Barcelona
Cologne
Stuttgart
Berlin
Warsaw
Sint-Petersburg
London
Munich
Haifa
Istanbul
Antwerp
Frankfurt
Rome


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I'll give it a shot: 
--NY
--Chicago (or just el?)
--Boston
--SF
--Seattle
--London
--Paris
--Madrid
--Tokyo

I'm realizing how often I visit a city and never use the train...walking everywhere.


----------



## pikopancho (May 27, 2009)

Singapore
Shanghai
Kuala Lumpur
Hong Kong
Bangkok
Sydney
Berlin
London
Amsterdam
Paris
Glasgow

Coming up:

Montreal
New York
Washington DC


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

I've a short list: rate 1-5

London (5)
Paris (5)
Rotterdam (4)
Singapore (4) 
Milan (3)
Amsterdam (3)
San Francisco (2)
Mexico City (1)


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

*BUMP!* (again )



Sky Harbor said:


> *BUMP!*
> 
> Here's my updated list. :tongue2:
> 
> ...


*UPDATE*: Didn't get to ride the tram in Poznań, but London is done! 

_Planned:_

-Budapest
-Amsterdam
-Paris


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Short list here too, 
Beijing
Shanghai
Nanjing
Chongqing
HK
Seattle (bus and lightrail tunnel)
LA
NYC
Paris
Marseilles
Barcelona


----------



## Urbanus (Jul 11, 2006)

Let me update my list - it have been 5 years...

My previous comments are still relevant (with a few exceptrins):



Urbanus said:


> Copenhagen - my home town. Metro is very modern, but too small and a bit too boring with very similar design, S-tog more interesting, but too little underground.
> 
> Berlin - great system, both U-Bahn and S-Bahn. U-Bahn needs some upgrades and extension, too little money.
> 
> ...


New:

München/Munich - (U+S-Bahn): Supernice!! Great network, great stations, extremely good coverage of almost all parts of the city. Great layout. Very modern and very efficient. My new favorite!

Zürich - (S-Bahn): Mostly surburban system with down town-tunnel. Mostly commuter-rail-like. Unlike other S-bahn-systems, it isn't very urban and doesn't contribute to the urban transport within the city, only few stations in central areas. Very slow.

Milan - (Metro, S-train): Metro was great. A bit dirty, but quite nice anyways. Even though many stations looked similar to each other, they were alright, and it had okay coverage (and is still expanded). Good urban metro.

Oslo - (T-bane): Alright system, even though it is a caracteristic metro, it mostly serve surburban areas and down town. Needs more coverage of the rest of the cities. Stations outside of the city is not very well placed, but are somewhat alright. The central section through the downtown area from Grønland to Majorstuen is great, but it is unbeliavable that they havn't build a station yet in the dense area between Nationalteatret and Majorstuen (Homansbyen station have been plannes for ages, but havn't been build yet).

Malmö - (Citytunnel, commuterrail): Supergreat stations. Very impressive, big and modern. Used for regional trains to Copenhagen and southern sweden and local commutertrains. Not many stations, but those there are, are very great. Great for serving the most central places.

That bring my current list to:

Copenhagen (Metro+S-tog) 
London (Underground etc.) 
Berlin (U+S-Bahn) 
Stockholm (Tunnelbana) 
Hamburg (U+S-Bahn) 
Amsterdam (Metro) 
Rotterdam (Metro) 
Prague (Metro) 
Paris (Metro) 
München (U+S-Bahn) 
Zürich (S-Bahn) 
Valencia (Metro) 
Oslo (T-bane) 
Malmö (commuterrail)


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

skytrax said:


> Lisbon, Rotterdam and Madrid


Updating :colgate:

Lisbon
Rotterdam
Madrid
Paris
London
Newcastle
Barcelona
Beijing
Tianjin
Binhai
Shanghai
Brussels
Miami
Milan
Athens
Rome
Istanbul


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

İzmir and Ankara


----------



## AG (Sep 12, 2002)

Reasonably short list:

- Melbourne
- Sydney
- Singapore
- Hong Kong
- Tokyo
- Kyoto
- Osaka
- London
- New York
- San Francisco
- Toronto


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Fatfield said:


> Atlanta (I think)


Huh :?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

micro said:


> Wuppertal
> 
> No no, it's not nerdy...


It sure is! considering yer train never submerged ...


----------



## Dralcoffin (Feb 27, 2010)

Chicago
Washington, D.C.

To make my list longer, counting above ground light rail:
St. Louis
Minneapolis


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

Moscow
St Petersburg
Pyongyang
Beijing
Shanghai
Hong Kong
New Delhi
Seoul
Taipei
Sapporo
Tokyo
Yokohama
Nagoya
Osaka
Fukuoka
Sydney
Melbourne
London
Calcutta
San Francisco
Berlin
Amsterdam
Paris
Lyon
Madrid
Barcelona


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

^^

Pyongyang? What's the Pyongyang metro like?

But anyway, back to topic:

Sydney (2011)
Melbourne (2005)
Hong Kong (2005)
Singapore (1996)
Bangkok (IIRC only Skytrain, 2001)
London (2009)
Paris (2009)
Rome (2009)

The dates are when I last used the systems.


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

Pyonyangyang Metro is amazing! Stations are immaculate with stunning over the top chandeliers. Trains are old German stock (complete with German grafitti).


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

My uploaded list:

Rome
Milan
Naples
Paris
Munich
Genoa
Barcelona
Madrid
London
Vienna
Budapest
Prague
Lyon
Valencia
Berlin
Hamburg
Copenhaghen
Stockholm
Oslo
Frankfurt (light rail)
Turin
Nuremberg
Koln (light rail)
Dortmund (light rail)
Hanover (light rail)
Perugia (Minimetro)
Boston
New York
Philadelphia


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Budapest
Wien
Praha
Berlin (both S+U)
Nürnberg
München (both S+U)
Dortmund
Duisburg
Düsseldorf
Gelsenkirchen
Oberhausen
Essen
Bochum
Hannover
Stuttgart (each Stadtbahn = Light Rail)
Kobenhavn (Metro)
Milano (both M+S)
Roma
Paris (both RER + M)
Bruxelles (both Metro and Premetro)
Antwerpen (Premetro)
Alicante (Tram = Light Rail)
Amsterdam


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

kichigai said:


> Pyonyangyang Metro is amazing! Stations are immaculate with stunning over the top chandeliers. Trains are old German stock (complete with German grafitti).


Is it true that only a few stations are open for tourists?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Update:

*Europe:*
Amsterdam, Antwerp, Athens, Barcelona, Berlin, Bochum, Bremen, Brussels, Budapest, Cologne, Copenhagen, Dortmund, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Helsinki, Lisbon, London, Lyon, Madrid, Milan, Munich, Nuremberg, Paris, Porto, Prague, Rome, Rotterdam, Sevilla, Stockholm, Stuttgart, Turin, Valencia, Vienna

*Asia:*
Bangkok, Beijing, Chengdu, Chongqing, Dalian, Guangzhou, Hiroshima, Hong Kong, Istanbul, Kaohsiung, Kobe, Kuala Lumpur, Manila, Nagoya, Nanjing, Osaka, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Singapore, Taipei, Tokyo, Wuhan, Yokohama

*North & Central America:*
Baltimore, Boston, Chicago, Los Angeles, Mexico City, New York, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Toronto, Washington

*Oceania:*
Melbourne, Sydney

*Africa:*
Cairo


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

micro said:


> Is it true that only a few stations are open for tourists?


So it is said. Most like things in North Korea there are only select areas that you are invited to see. Some say that the Pyongyang Metro only operates between two stations purely to show tourists. I doubt this, the trains certainly continued on past the two stations that we were able to see.


----------



## MarneGator (May 11, 2010)

In the order I've ridden them:
New York
San Francisco
Washington, D.C.
London
Paris
Philadelphia
Boston
Montreal


----------



## boy8293 (Jun 15, 2008)

Bangkok 
Kuala Lumpur
Singapore
Hong Kong
Taipei
Guangzhou
Beijing
and Tianjin...


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

London Underground and Tyne & Wear Metro.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Chronologically; with the date of my first time 
1. Minsk (late 80s-early 90s) 
2. St Petersburg (early 90s)
3. Moscow metro (summer 1993); monorail (summer 2007)
4. New York City subway (btw 1995 and 1997); PATH (~2005)
5. Boston (summer 2002)
6. Miami (Jun 2003)
7. Chicago (Sep 2003)
8. Philadelphia SEPTA (Jan 2004); PATCO (summer 2004)
9. San Francisco BART+MUNI (Aug 2004)
10. Stockholm (Aug or Sep 2004)
11. Copenhagen M+S (Aug or Sep 2004)
12. Hamburg U+S (Dec 2007)
13. Berlin U+S (Dec 2007)
14. Amsterdam (Jan 2008)
15. Rotterdam (Jan 2008)
16. Vancouver (Aug 2008)
17. Washington, DC (Aug 2008)
18. Montreal (Nov 2008)
19. Los Angeles (Dec 2008)
20. London (Jun 2009)
21. Newark Light Rail (Jan 2010)
22. Yokohama Minatomirai (9 May 2010)
23. Kyoto (10 May 2010)
24. Osaka (11 May 2010)
25. Tokyo (13 May 2010)
26. Baltimore (4 Sep 2010)
27. Cleveland (6 Jul 2011)
28. Buffalo (7 Jul 2011)
29. Beijing (9 Sep 2011)
30. Nanjing (14 Sep 2011)
31. Shanghai (17 Sep 2011)


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Nagoya :: Japan
Fukuoka :: Japan
Kita-Kyushu :: Japan
Kuala Lumpur :: Malaysian
Lion City :: Singapore
Shanghai :: China
Sydney :: Australia
Makati :: Philippines
Davao :: Philippines
Manila :: Philippines

*Update*

Penang :: Malaysian
Johor Bahru :: Malaysian
Mexico city :: Mexican
( I choose as my favorite )

I selected only for my liking


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Update:
> 
> *Europe:*
> Amsterdam, Antwerp, Athens, Barcelona, Berlin, Bochum, Bremen, Brussels, Budapest, Cologne, Copenhagen, Dortmund, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Helsinki, Lisbon, London, Lyon, Madrid, Milan, Munich, Nuremberg, Paris, Porto, Prague, Rome, Rotterdam, Sevilla, Stockholm, Stuttgart, Turin, Valencia, Vienna
> ...


^^

Where Jakarta ?? ( Indonesian ) :cheers:


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

Azrain98 said:


> Davao :: Philippines


Davao has a metro? :?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Azrain98 said:


> ^^
> 
> Where Jakarta ?? ( Indonesian ) :cheers:


???

I haven't been to Jakarta so far and to the best of my knowledge they don't even have a subway system.


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

Azrain98 said:


> ^^
> 
> Where Jakarta ?? ( Indonesian ) :cheers:


i know you're trying to mock
what's your problem?


----------



## moon993 (Oct 29, 2011)

Currently:
-San Francisco Area
-Montreal
-New York City
-Vancouver
All in order of when I fist traveled on it.


----------



## asd5139 (Aug 3, 2010)

CrazyForID said:


> i know you're trying to mock
> what's your problem?


Don't get too overly sensitive. I am doubting whether he understood the context of this thread or not. Since when Penang and Johor Bahru has metro system. Weirdly, he is currently residing in NZ which mean he should have the ability to understand and speak in English.:nuts:


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

asd5139 said:


> Don't get too overly sensitive. I am doubting whether he understood the context of this thread or not. Since when Penang and Johor Bahru has metro system. Weirdly, he is currently residing in NZ which mean he should have the ability to understand and speak in English.:nuts:


yeah, sorry for being too sensitive. i was just gey annoyed after seeing his posts
newzealander wannabe perhaps? :lol:


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

*Europe:*
Warsaw, Prague, Kyiv, Bucuresti, Wien, Munich, Stuttgart, Wien, Paris, Lille, London, Barcelona, Istanbul

*Asia:*
Tehran, Beijing, Chengdu, Hongkong, Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur, Singapore

*Americas:*
Mexico City, Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

*BUMP!*

Some new additions to my list! kay:

-Manila (of course )
-Singapore
-Hong Kong
-Tokyo
-Los Angeles
-Washington, D.C.
-Athens
-Berlin
-Gdańsk (tram)
-Guangzhou 
-Kuala Lumpur
-Warsaw (metro and tram)
-London
-Budapest (metro and tram)
-Amsterdam (tram)
-Paris (metro and RER)
-Kraków (tram)

_Planned_

-New York City


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm an amateur compared to many on this thread:

San Francisco
Los Angeles
Boston
New York
Washington
Baltimore
Athens
London

I've also been on light rail lines in New Orleans, San Jose, Houston, Charlotte, and Norfolk, plus the People-mover in Detroit and monorail in Las Vegas, but none of those have significant underground segments.


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

*BUMP!* (again! :colgate

Some (more) new additions to my list after booking a sweep of four European countries! kay:

-Manila (of course )
-Singapore
-Hong Kong
-Tokyo (JR and metro)
-Los Angeles
-Washington, D.C.
-Athens
-Berlin (U-Bahn, S-Bahn and tram)
-Gdańsk (tram)
-Guangzhou 
-Kuala Lumpur (metro and KTM Komuter)
-Warsaw (metro and tram)
-London
-Budapest (metro and tram)
-Amsterdam (tram)
-Paris (metro and RER)
-Kraków (tram)

_Planned_

-Helsinki (metro and tram)
-Tallinn (tram)
-Riga (tram)
-New York City


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Last july I travelled in 3 different cities; Barcelona, London and Paris*
Barcelona was the cleanest and the most modern metro.

Also used the metro in:

Stockholm
St Petersburg
Moscow


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

Sky Harbor said:


> *BUMP!* (again! :colgate
> 
> Some (more) new additions to my list after booking a sweep of four European countries! kay:
> 
> ...


Two more additions to this: Rome and Prague.


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

Rome
Milan
Catania
Lisboa
Berlin
Frankfurt
Paris
London
Valencia
Madrid
Barcelona
New York City


----------



## seapug (Jan 11, 2004)

*....*

Vancouver, Seattle, Portland, San Francisco, Chicago, New York, Seoul, busan and Incheon


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Vancouver, Seattle, Chicago, NY, DC, SF, OKC (foot), Chongqing, Beijing, Shanghai, Osaka, Tokyo, Nagoya


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

DC? OKC?


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

yes, DC (Washington DC) has a metro system. and OKC (Oklahoma City) has a pedestrian underground.


----------



## iamawesomezero (Feb 2, 2012)

Paris! my favourite city


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

> 1 Warszawa
> 2 München
> 3 Berlin
> 4 Hamburg
> ...


Finally i can add: 
62. Lisboa


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

Sky Harbor said:


> *BUMP!* (again! :colgate
> 
> Some (more) new additions to my list after booking a sweep of four European countries! kay:
> 
> ...


Adding in a few more cities which I'm definitely targeting in the next two months:

-Dublin
-Lyon

Plus a few hopeful ones:

-Brussels
-Barcelona
-Madrid
-Lisbon
-Porto


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

> 1 Warszawa
> 2 München
> 3 Berlin
> 4 Hamburg
> ...


63. Porto

Metro do Porto is actually more like premetro, with underground sections in city center or separated sections (not always underground). But still nice system.


----------



## Almaden (May 5, 2006)

1. Stockholm
2, Oslo
3. Kobenhavn
4. Hamburg
5. Amsterdam
6. Bruxelles
7. Paris
8. London
9. Manchester
10. Glasgow
11. Madrid
12. Barcelona
13. Lisboa
14. Roma
15. Milano
16. Wien
17. Praha
18. Frankfurt
19. Munchen
20. Zurich
21. Koln
22. Istanbul
23. Toronto
24. Montreal
25. Vancouver
26. Seattle (underground busway)
27. San Francisco
28. Los Angeles
29. Mexico City
30. Chicago
31. New York City
32. Boston
33. Philadelphia
34. Baltimore
35. Washington DC
36. Atlanta
37. Hong Kong
38. Sydney


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

3 new entry:

01 Barcelona (daily)
02 Tokyo 
03 New York
04 Madrid
05 London
06 Kyoto
07 Valencia
08 Osaka
09 Yokohama
10 Sapporo
11 Los Angeles
12 San Francisco (BART)
13 Roma
14 Sendai
+++
15 Seoul
16 Busan
17 Daegu


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Do they have metro in Daewo?


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

^^glupss Daegu


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

NYC
Washington
Philadelphia
Pittsburgh
London
Newcastle
Amsterdam
Paris


----------



## Fatfield (Jul 26, 2010)

London
Glasgow
Sunderland
Newcastle
Barcelona
Cologne
*Dusseldorf*
Munich
Boston
NY
Washington DC
Atlanta (I think)
Montreal


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

Lots of new additions in the last three months (in *bold*)! kay:


-Manila (of course )
-Singapore
-Hong Kong
-Tokyo (JR and metro)
-Los Angeles
-Washington, D.C.
-Athens
-Berlin (U-Bahn, S-Bahn and tram)
-Gdańsk (tram)
-Guangzhou 
-Kuala Lumpur (metro and KTM Komuter)
-Warsaw (metro and tram)
-London
-Budapest (metro and tram)
-Amsterdam (tram)
-Paris (metro and RER)
-Kraków (tram)
-Helsinki (metro and tram)
-Tallinn (tram)
-Riga (tram)
*-New York City
-Rome
-Prague (metro and tram)
-Stockholm (T-bana and tram)
-Madrid (metro and Cercanías)
-Lisbon (metro and tram)
-Porto
-Częstochowa (tram)
-Lyon (métro and tram)
-Geneva (tram)*

_Planned_

-Barcelona

Other cities are in the pipeline, but I don't know where else to go yet. :tongue2:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

1- Vienna
2- Paris
3- London
4- Berlin
5- Istanbul
6- Barcelona
7- Madrid
8- Rome
9- Lyon
10- Bangkok
11- Hong Kong
12- Kuala Lumpur
13- Prague
14- Budapest
15- Los Angeles
16- NYC
17- Sao Paulo
18- Rio de Janeiro
19- Amsterdam
20- Frankfurt
21- Zurich
22- Copenhagen
23- Las Vegas
24- Shenzen
25- Guanghzou

and a couple more I can't recall right now...


----------



## Frank IBC (Jan 14, 2008)

North America
New York City
Boston?
Washington DC
Chicago
Baltimore
Cleveland
Northern New Jersey - PATH
Montreal
Toronto

Europe
London
Paris
Rome
Athens
Madrid

Asia
Hong Kong
Singapore


----------



## traveling dude (Apr 16, 2012)

1. Moscow
2. St. Petersburg
3. Munich
4. Nuremberg
5. Hamburg
6. Chicago
7. Vancouver
8. Montreal
9. Paris
10. Dallas Area Rapid Transit!!!:lol::lol::lol:
It surprises me that so many people haven't ridden the Moscow metro.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

I feel less travelled seeing all these elaborate lists. I guess it's enough for a 20 year old though:

1. Stockholm - Because I lived there
2. London - Same reason as above 
3. Tehran - Same reason 
4. Istanbul - I had a short trip there in 2011, all my travels were done with the metro, funicular and tramway.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Falubaz said:


> 1 Warszawa
> 2 München
> 3 Berlin
> 4 Hamburg
> ...


i add:

65. Mexico


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

For Me it is: 

Moscow Metro 
Saint Petersburg Metro 
Kiev Metro 
Montreal Metro 
Yekaterinburg Metro 

For my Parents: (just for interest) 
Moscow Metro 
Saint Petersburg 
Kiev Metro 
Montreal Metro 
Tokyo Subway 
Toei Subway 
Frankfurt U-Bahn 
Paris Metro 
Athens Metro 
Athens-Piraeus Line
Yekaterinburg Metro 

Light Rapid Transit: 
Edmonton LRT


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Falubaz said:


> i add:
> 
> 65. Mexico


wow, check out Falubaz's list! There are only about 160 metro systems in operation around the world today, and Falubaz has already visited 65 of them...


----------



## geometarkv (Apr 12, 2012)

megacity30 said:


> wow, check out Falubaz's list! There are only about 160 metro systems in operation around the world today, and Falubaz has already visited 65 of them...


Yeah very impressive.I travel only in Athens underground and thats it.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, not all i have listed are 'real' metros. Like Hannover or San Diego aren't, they are more like light railways or light metros. The same for Porto or Frankfurt/Main or my 66. one which is Guadalajara. 
So my list would look like this now:



> 1 Warszawa
> 2 München
> 3 Berlin
> 4 Hamburg
> ...


66. Guadalajara
67. St. Petersburg


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

My list (proper "heavy" metros only):

NYC,
London
Paris
Munich
Moscow
St Petersburg
Tbilisi
Stockholm
Philadelphia

Going to Brussels in few weeks, so almost certainly the metro there will be added to the list. From cities with subway systems I have also been in Copenhagen, Milan, Rome, Warsaw, Istanbul, Washington DC and Beijing but had no reason to use public subways there...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^What!? How come? The reason is just 'to use them'! This is more than enough. You dont need other reasons


----------



## loefet (Dec 30, 2008)

It's not a big list at all but here they are:

Stockholm
Tokyo
Nagoya
Osaka
Seoul
London


----------



## svt11 (May 13, 2009)

1. Prague
2. Sofia


----------



## Fatfield (Jul 26, 2010)

Update

London
Glasgow
Sunderland
Newcastle
Barcelona
Cologne
Dusseldorf
Munich
Boston
NY
Washington DC
Atlanta (I think)
Montreal
+++
Dortmund


----------



## guppyflyer (Jul 16, 2011)

San Francisco
Chicago
New York
Boston
Wash DC
Philadelphia
Atlanta
London
Munich
Milan
Rome
Vienna
Paris
Madrid
Tokyo 
Kyoto
Beijing
Athens


----------



## MK Tom (Oct 26, 2009)

Shapoor said:


> I feel less travelled seeing all these elaborate lists. I guess it's enough for a 20 year old though:
> 
> 1. Stockholm - Because I lived there
> 2. London - Same reason as above
> ...


Don't worry, mine's a bit pathetic too, but I've got the excuse that I'm ''only'' 22 as well.

1. London - Live 50 miles from it so visit often. Underground and DLR. 
2. Newcastle - On a two-day visit partly to see the Metro. Count Sunderland separately if you like.
3. Turin - Stopped there on a four-day tour of southern France and nothern Italy.
4. Milan - same as above.
5. Amsterdam - visited to see family who live there.

If you count Liverpool then add that on too. Merseyrail is technically part of the national rail network but it runs in tunnels under the city at metro frequencies.


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

More additions! 

-Manila (of course )
-Singapore
-Hong Kong
-Tokyo (JR and metro)
-Los Angeles
-Washington, D.C.
-Athens
-Berlin (U-Bahn, S-Bahn and tram)
-Gdańsk (tram)
-Guangzhou 
-Kuala Lumpur (metro and KTM Komuter)
-Warsaw (metro and tram)
-London
-Budapest (metro and tram)
-Amsterdam (tram)
-Paris (metro and RER)
-Kraków (tram)
-Helsinki (metro and tram)
-Tallinn (tram)
-Riga (tram)
-New York City
-Rome
-Prague (metro and tram)
-Stockholm (T-bana and tram)
-Madrid (metro and Cercanías)
-Lisbon (metro and tram)
-Porto
-Częstochowa (tram)
-Lyon (métro and tram)
-Geneva (tram)
-Bratislava (tram)
-Vienna
-Belgrade (tram)
-Zagreb (tram)
-Sofia
-Istanbul
-Bucharest
-Oradea (tram)
-*Bangkok (BTS and Airport Link)*
-*Jakarta (KA Commuter/KRL Jabodetabek)*

Planned:

-Taipei


----------



## Almaden (May 5, 2006)

*Let's see . . .*

01 Copenhagen
02 München
03 Stockholm
04 Hamburg
05 Frankfurt
06 Wien
07 Roma
08 Zurich
09 Praha
10 Milano
11 Oslo
12 Paris
13 London
14 Barcelona
15 Amsterdam
16 Manchester
17 Salt Lake City
18 Glasgow
19 New York
20 Edinburgh
21 Madrid
22 Bruxelles
23 Köln
24 Geneva
25 Istanbul
26. Sydney
27. Perth
28. Hongkong
29. San Francisco
30. San Jose
31. Sacramento
32. Phoenix
33. New Orleans
34. Houston
35. Portland OR
36. Vancouver
37. Toronto
38. Montreal
39. St Louis
40. San Diego
41. Los Angeles
42. Las Vegas
43. Baltimore
44. Chicago
45. Washington DC
46. Lisboa
47. Philadelphia
48. Mexico City


Airport Trams/Monorails:

New York (JFK)
Newark (EWR)
San Francisco (SFO)
Dallas (DFW)
Chicago (ORD)
Frankfurt/Main (FRA)
Orlando (MCO)
Tampa (TPA)
Hong Kong (HKG)
Denver (DEN)
Washington (IAD)
Atlanta (ATL)


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

Physically underground:

Glasgow (Subway & Low Level)
London (Underground)
Amsterdam (Metro & Schipol link)
Prague (Metro)
Budapest (Metro)
Vienna (U-Bahn)
Lyon (Metro)

Not underground, but rapid transit:

Berlin (S-Bahn)
Dublin (DART)
Vienna (S-Bahn)

And trams, for the sake of it:

Alicante
Blackpool
Berlin
Prague
Budapest
Krakov
Amsterdam
Lyon
St. Ettiene


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

I think just Baltimore, Boston, and Washington.


----------



## Dabi89 (Dec 20, 2007)

I try to list up in chronological order

London
Rome
Milan
Paris
Tokyo
Kyoto
Osaka
Wien
Seoul
Daejeon
Busan
Incheon
Nagoya
Kobe
Hiroshima (Astram)
Berlin
Dublin (DART)
Prague
Turin
Sapporo
Yokohama
Genoa
Frankfurt
Fukuoka
Sendai
Guangzhou
Naha (monorail)
Oslo
Stockholm


As for trams,

Milan
Turin
Rome
Bergamo 
Berlin
Wien
Prague
Tokyo
Hakodate
Sapporo
Kochi
Takamatsu
Hiroshima
Okayama
Osaka
Kyoto
Nagasaki
Kumamoto
Matsuyama


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

goldbough said:


> Boston
> NYC
> Philadelphia
> Chicago
> ...


Updated to include:
San Francisco

Warsaw


----------



## Grotlaufen (Mar 2, 2007)

Copenhagen
Oslo
Stockholm
Minsk
Berlin
Hamburg
Cologne
Frankfurt
Stuttgart
Brussels
London
Paris
Toulouse
Vienna
Bangkok
Boston
New York City
Washington D.C.


----------



## CEARENSE (Dec 2, 2006)

1. Amsterdam
2. Barcelona
3. Berlin
4. Buenos Aires
5. Dublin
6. Fortaleza
7. Lisboa
8. London
9. Madrid
10. Milan
11. Oporto
12. Oslo
13. Paris
14. Rome
15. Rotterdam
16. Stockholm


----------



## whatsuplucas (Jun 10, 2013)

1. Buenos Aires, Argentina
2. São Paulo, Brazil
3. San Francisco, USA
4. New York City, USA
5. Lisboa, Portugal
6. Madrid, Spain
7. Paris, France
8. London, UK
9. Berlin, Germany
10. München, Germany
11. Milano, Italy
12. Roma, Italy

Best: São Paulo, London, Berlin
Worst: Roma


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

Seoul
Shenzhen
Guangzhou
Taipei
Tainan
Kaohsiung
Taichung
Manila
Baguio
Lucena
San Pablo
Bacoor
Tagbilaran
Angeles
Tagaytay
Bangkok
Phuket
Kuala Lumpur
Johor Bahru
Singapore
Sofia
Istanbul
Paris
St. Petersburg
Moscow
Bucharest


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

calaguyo said:


> Tainan
> Taichung
> Baguio
> Lucena
> ...


There are metros in these cities? :?

As far as I know, metros don't exist in any of these cities.


----------



## ObiUbamba (Jan 19, 2013)

London
Stockholm
Genoa
Roma
Milan
Paris
Berlin
Vienna
Athens
Madrid
Barcelona
Seville
Boston
NYC
Washington D.C.
Amsterdam


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

Amsterdam
Bangkok
Beijing
Brussels
Kobe
Kyoto
Osaka
Paris
Seoul
Shanghai
Singapore
Tokyo
... all done in 2 years.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

1. Stockholm
2. St Petersburg
3. Moscow
4. Paris
5. Barcelona
6. London
7. Prague

My recent journey to Prague involved a couple of rides from the station Florenc to Luka.



I like the metro. It's cheap and reliable, but the stations seem a bit gloomy.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

My new list updated:

Rome
Milan
Naples
Munich
Barcelona
Madrid
Genoa
Paris
Vienna
Budapest
Prague
London
Lyon
Numberg
Frankfurt
Cologne
Dussendorf
Hannover
Hamburg
Berlin
Kopenaghen
Stockholm
Oslo
Valencia
Turin
Boston
New York
Philadelphia
Toulouse
Newcastle upon Tyne
Glasgow


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

> 1 Warszawa
> 2 München
> 3 Berlin
> 4 Hamburg
> ...



New:
69. Toronto










I expected an old system, but it wasnt that old at all. Actually I liked the metro in Toronto. The new trains are quite nice. Only the fare system is out of date. The day passes should be some sort of prepaid cards or similar but instead you get a piece of paper and have to scratch the day of validation. Pretty sucks. And the regular fare is very high, 3 dollar for a single ride is a lot.


----------



## Otazabi (Mar 3, 2013)

Dublin, whose metro has 10 lines and 175 km
Ljubljana, whose metro is a VAL system
Bratislava


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Que pesado que eres. Po kiego grzyba wpindalasz sie na forum skoro jedyne co masz do powiedzenia to pierdy. Li tylko celem motania chyba. Sprobuj to walnac na goglowego tlumacza.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

My list as of July 2013. I only included full metro systems, based upon the lists of Urbanrail.net

*Europe*
Amsterdam, Berlin, Brussels, Budapest, Bucharest, Glasgow, Helsinki, Istanbul, Kyiv, Lausanne, Lille, Lisbon, London (including some cab rides  ), Lyon, Milan, Minsk, Moscow, Naples, Oslo, Paris, Prague, Rome, Rotterdam, St. Petersburg, Sofia, Stockholm, Vienna, Warsaw, Wuppertal

*North-America*
Boston, New York, Toronto, Washington

*Asia*
Beijing, Fukuoka, Guangzhou, Hong Kong, Kyoto, Novosibirsk, Osaka, Pyongyang, Shanghai, Tbilisi(*), Tokyo, Yerevan(*)

(*) Are also often regarded as part of Europe, don't want to go into that discussiion here. ;-)


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

> 1 Warszawa
> 2 München
> 3 Berlin
> 4 Hamburg
> ...


70. Calgary

screen shot tool


capture screen
Its a very nice system, just two lines, but the ride is very smooth
- unlike the 'bumpy' Chicago 'L' for example. 
i liked the C-Train there very much.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Let's see here 

NYC, 
DC,
Chicago, 
Montreal, 
Paris,
London


----------



## marobara (Sep 21, 2009)

An update to what i wrote some two years ago:

1. Vienna
2. Milan
3. Turin
4. Rome
5. London
6. Paris
7. Barcelona
8. Kiev
9. Warsaw
10.New York City
11.Boston
12.Washington DC
13. Los Angeles
14. San Francisco


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

> 1 Warszawa
> 2 München
> 3 Berlin
> 4 Hamburg
> ...


71. Another canadian metro: Vancouver










Very cool trains, riding driverless and pretty fast. 
It's fun to sit at the front window with the view on the tracks.
Its mostly elevated, but the newest Canada line has pretty big part
underground. They have also the great weekend-fares, which are 
way lower than the regular ones. Clean and fast.


pc screenshot


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

> 1 Warszawa
> 2 München
> 3 Berlin
> 4 Hamburg
> ...


New one: 
72. Seattle









The only one line that exist in Seattle is very slooooow in the downtown tunel.









Outside - in the suburbs the speed is very nice.









The monorail with only 2 stations is only a tourist attraction.

What is very inconvenient in Seattle transit? - The fares. 
You cant transfer between the LRT and bus. You need a new ticket.
It takes time and money. Long story short: there is a lot of work to do in Seattle
to make the system good and friendly.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Petr said:


> I'm adding Copenhagen to my list. Fully automated system, but too much minimalist and standardised stations that can be easily mistaken for each other.
> 
> 1. Praha
> 2. Warszawa
> ...


Now I can add Metropolitana di Roma, dirtiest metro network I had occasion to use.

1. Praha
2. Warszawa
3. Stockholm
4. Oslo
5. Berlin
6. Paris
7. Copenhagen
8. Rome


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

^^ Mine's even smaller:

Barcelona: 4/5 for impressions, 4/5 for convenience
Chicago: 3/5 for impressions, 4/5 for convenience
Lisbon: 2/5 for impressions, 2/5 for convenience
Madrid: 5/5 for impressions, 5/5 for convenience (just Wow)
New York: 3/5 for impressions, 5/5 for convenience
Philadelphia: 1/5 for impressions, did not ride because I did not feel safe
Washington: 2/5 for impressions, 4/5 for convenience

In the next few months:
Dallas Light Rail
Las Vegas Monorail
Los Angeles
San Francisco

As an American, I'm ashamed at the state of mass transit in this country. It's worse than in my other country, Panama, though Panama has 4x less per capita income. hno:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Only 2: Buenos Aires and Copenhaguen.


----------



## cibtom (May 24, 2011)

OK, this could be funny to remember all these journeys 

Prague (several times, of course it's the capital of my country)
Budapest (I liked the old line - number 1)
Paris
Barcelona
London
Helsinki
Oslo
Stockholm
Milan
Shanghai
Nanjing
Beijing (the cheapest fare in the world)
Chengdu
Xi'An


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

01 Barcelona 
02 Tokyo 
03 New York
04 Madrid
05 London
06 Kyoto
07 Valencia
08 Osaka
09 Yokohama
10 Sapporo
11 Los Angeles
12 San Francisco (BART)
13 Roma
14 Sendai
15 Seoul
16 Busan
17 Daegu

v v v NEW V V V

18 Berlin
20 Incheon
21 Kobe
22 Nagoya
23 Naha
24 Daejeon


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Petr said:


> Now I can add Metropolitana di Roma, dirtiest metro network I had occasion to use.
> 
> 1. Praha
> 2. Warszawa
> ...


Metro de Barcelona is number 9 on my list. Generally clean and functional system, but connections between stations of different lines are long, claustrophobic and airless. 

1. Praha
2. Warszawa
3. Stockholm
4. Oslo
5. Berlin
6. Paris
7. Copenhagen
8. Rome
9. Barcelona


----------



## hell66 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just underground lines, sadly only in europe:

1- Amsterdam
2- Athens
3- Berlin
4- Barcelona
5- Bruxelles
6- Brescia
7- Catania
8- Copenhagen
9- Frankfurt
10- Genoa
11- Glasgow
12- Lisboa
13- London
14- Madrid
15- Milan
16- München
17- Paris
18- Porto
19- Rennes
20- Roma
21- Stuttgart
22- Turin
23- Valencia
24- Wien

Dublin hasn't underground sections, bit 1 suburbano rail linea and 2 tram!


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

(double post -- sorry, please delete)


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

1. Amsterdam
2. Athens
3. Baltimore
4. Barcelona
5. Berlin
6. Bielefeld
7. Bilbao
8. Bochum
9. Bonn
10. Boston
11. Brussels
12. Budapest
13. Chicago
14. Cologne
15. Copenhagen
16. Dortmund
17. Dublin
18. Duisburg
19. Düsseldorf
20. Essen/Mülheim
21. Frankfurt
22. Genoa
23. Glasgow
24. Hamburg
25. Hanover
26. Helsinki
27. Hong Kong
28. Kobe
29. Kuala Lumpur
30. Kyoto
31. Lille
32. Lisbon
33. London
34. Los Angeles
35. Lyon
36. Madrid
37. Miami
38. Milan
39. Montreal
40. Moscow
41. Munich
42. Nagoya
43. Naples
44. New Jersey
45. New York
46. Newark
47. Newcastle
48. Nuremberg
49. Oporto
50. Osaka
51. Oslo
52. Palma de Mallorca
53. Paris
54. Philadelphia
55. Pittsburgh
56. Prague
57. Rio de Janeiro
58. Rome
59. Rotterdam
60. Saint Petersburg
61. San Francisco
62. Shanghai
63. Shenzhen
64. Singapore
65. Stockholm
66. Stuttgart
67. Tokyo
68. Toronto
69. Toulouse
70. Turin
71. Valencia (Spain)
72. Vancouver
73. Vienna
74. Washington
75. Wuppertal
76. Yokohama
77. Istanbul
78. Sydney
79. Melbourne
new:
80. Rouen


----------



## PeterPOA (Feb 26, 2007)

Rio
Sao Paulo
Lisbon
Madrid
Barcelona
Paris
Amsterdam
Budapest
London
Glasgow
Rome
Berlin
Viena
Munich
Athens
Prague
NYC
Washington
Hong Kong
Beijing
Buenos Aires
Santiago


----------



## Skalka (Apr 10, 2014)

Berlin
Cologne
Frankfurt
Nuremberg
Paris
Prague
Rome (my first at age 10)
Stuttgart
Vienna


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

An update : 

*Europe*
London
Paris
Brussels
Stockholm
Prague
Glasgow
Berlin
Lisbon
Madrid
Budapest
Vienna
Copenhagen
Munich
Milan
Barcelona
Valencia
Istanbul
Frankfurt (S-bahn)
St. Petersburg
Moscow 
Rome
Athens

_* Would Malaga's count as a metro?_

*Asia*
Tokyo
Seoul
Beijing
Shanghai
Shenzhen
Guangzhou
Hong Kong
Busan
Singapore
Taipei
Kuala Lumpur
Kaohsiung
Osaka
Kyoto
Xian 
Dubai
Nanjing 
Bangkok
Wuhan
Nagoya
Fukuoka
Chengdu
Chongqing

*North America*
New York
Philadelphia
Boston
Chicago
San Francisco
Montreal
Toronto
Vancouver

*Australia*
Sydney


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

London, Glasgow, Rome, Paris. Rome's is the best.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^As a city - maybe yes - as a metro - no way!


----------



## Dcarnys (Nov 5, 2011)

Boston
New York
Atlanta
Vienna
Minneapolis*
Charlotte*

I don't know weither to count Minneapolis and Charlotte since they're Light Rails, but nonetheless I've been on them.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Minneapolis has the underground section and some portions are idependend from road traffic.


----------



## Toronto3 (Sep 13, 2011)

Toronto
Montreal
Quebec City
Halifax
Calgary
Vancouver
Victoria

Atlanta
Orlando
Buffalo
Detroit
New York City
Cleveland

London


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Updated:

1. Amsterdam 
2. Amberes 
3. Atenas
4. Barcelona
5. Berlín
6. Bilbao
7. Bonn
8. Bruselas
9. Buenos Aires
10. El Cairo
11. Colonia
12. Copenhagen
13. Glasgow
14. Hamburgo
15. Hiroshima
16. Kioto
17. Lille
18. Lisboa
19. Londres
20. Los Angeles
21. Lyón
22. Madrid
23. Marsella
24. Melbourne
25. Ciudad de México
26. Miami
27. Milán
28. Montreal
29. Múnich
30. Nueva York
31. París
32. Praga
33. Rio de Janeiro
34. Roma
35. San Francisco
36. Santiago de Chile
37. Sao Paulo
38. Estocolmo
39. Sidney
40. Tokio
41. Toronto
42. Toulouse
43. Valencia
44. Viena
45. Oslo
46. Budapest
47. Estambul
48. Beijing (Pekín)
49. Shanghai
50. Guangzhou (Cantón)
51. Hong Kong
52. Frankfurt
53. Varsovia
54. Moscú
55. Nueva Novgorod
56. San Petersburgo
57. Rotterdam
58. Bangkok
59. Helsinki
60. Palma de Mallorca
61. Filadelfia
62. Vancouver
63. Singapur
64. Kuala Lumpur
65. Perth
66. Taipei
67. Chicago
68. Dubai
69. Bucarest
70. Sofía
71. Manila

"Light metros" are not included!
:wink2:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^It's years that we didint see you Bitxofo!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> ^^It's years that we didint see you Bitxofo!


Thanks! 
:bowtie:
I am traveling worldwide for 1.5 years.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^This - by far - isnt a reason to avoid SSC!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Oooh, you reminded me of two more: Hague and Lausanne. 
As for Moscow, i spend many times quite a lot time waiting for the next plane, but since i need visa to get off the transit zone of the airport i didnt bother. You know - russian burocracy and the atitude of the burocrats towards strangers ... 
Next time, when the situation calms down i will do just Moscow. With riding metro the whole week long!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

My new addition to the list is: 
81. Glasgow









This is the third oldest metro in the world, after London and Budapest, and one of the smallest in term of length and... 
in terms of the trains.








It looks like the units are just too small to fit an avarage tall man. It really looks more like a toy train than a regular metro. 
I knew back then they kept building a bit smaller vehicles and trains and so on, but once you see an approaching train 
and compare it to the height of the people waiting at the platform it really doesnt seem to be big enough. As i ran the whole 
(and the only) line, which is a circle i felt like i were in a farytale. Everything was small and tiny but for some reason i liked it there.


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

Not much but,

1. Singapore
2. Kuala Lumpur
3. Bangkok
4. Hong Kong
5. Shenzhen
6. Beijing
7. Osaka
8. Kyoto
9. Kobe
10. Amsterdam
11. Brussels
12. Paris
13. Barcelona
14. New York
15. New Jersey
16. Washington DC


----------



## jossevb (Mar 12, 2014)

my short list:

Rotterdam (home city)
London
Berlin
Paris
Bochum
Hamburg
Brussels
Prague


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Updating :colgate:


*Asia:*

Beijing
Binhai
Deli
Dubai
Shanghai
Tianjin

*Europe:*

Amsterdam
Athens
Barcelona
Brussels
Istanbul
Lisbon
London
Madrid
Milan
Newcastle
Paris
Porto
Rome
Rotterdam
Sheffield

*America's:*

Houston
Miami
New York
Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Fatfield (Jul 26, 2010)

Update

London
Glasgow
Sunderland
Newcastle
Barcelona
*Berlin*
Cologne
Dortmund
Dusseldorf
Munich
Boston
NY
Washington DC
Atlanta (I think)
Montreal


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Most of mine are in Asia. But Ill do it in chronological order. 

1. Boston
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. Washington DC
5. San Francisco
6. Beijing
7. Taipei
8. Hong Kong
9. Tianjin
10. Shanghai
11. Chongqing
12. Chengdu
13. Hangzhou
14. Suzhou
15. Nanjing
16. Barcelona
17. Rome
18. Dubai
19. Tokyo
20. Bangkok
21. Wuxi
22. Guangzhou
23. Shenzhen


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

My list needs an update.

In no particular order.

Copenhagen: S-tog and Metro
Malmö: Pågatåg and Øresundstog (both in citytunneln)
Stockholm: Tunnelbana and Pendeltog
Oslo: T-banen
Berlin: U-Bahn
Hamburg: S-bahn and U-Bahn
Amsterdam: Metro
Düsseldorf: Stadtbahn
München: S-bahn and U-Bahn
Stuttgart: S-bahn and U-Bahn
Frankfurt: S-bahn and U-Bahn 
Budapest: Metro
London: Underground and DLR if that one counts.
Liverpool: Merseyrail
Essen: U-bahn
Gelsenkirchen: Strassenbahn (but goes in a tunnel in the inner core of Gelsenkirchen)
Rostock: Stadtbahn (same as Gelsenkirchen)


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

> 1. Warszawa
> 2. München
> 3. Berlin
> 4. Hamburg
> ...


82. Haifa - this is actually an underground funicular, but they claim to be a metro - the shortest metro in the world.


----------



## nicholasrudar (Jun 9, 2012)

Chicago
Los Angeles
New York City
Washington D.C.


----------



## nonotz (Jan 10, 2011)

for me all of them is Asian cities : (in random order)

- Busan
- Seoul
- Beijing
- Tianjin
- Shanghai 
- Guangzhou
- Shenzhen
- Hong Kong
- Kuala Lumpur
- Singapore

too bad I missed Manila's when I was there for 1 day stopover


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

My update, until April the 7th, 2015:

1. Amsterdam 
2. Amberes 
3. Atenas
4. Barcelona
5. Berlín
6. Bilbao
7. Bonn
8. Bruselas
9. Buenos Aires
10. El Cairo
11. Colonia
12. Copenhagen
13. Glasgow
14. Hamburgo
15. Hiroshima
16. Kioto
17. Lille
18. Lisboa
19. Londres
20. Los Angeles
21. Lyón
22. Madrid
23. Marsella
24. Melbourne
25. Ciudad de México
26. Miami
27. Milán
28. Montreal
29. Múnich
30. Nueva York
31. París
32. Praga
33. Rio de Janeiro
34. Roma
35. San Francisco
36. Santiago de Chile
37. Sao Paulo
38. Estocolmo
39. Sidney
40. Tokio
41. Toronto
42. Toulouse
43. Valencia
44. Viena
45. Oslo
46. Budapest
47. Estambul
48. Beijing (Pekín)
49. Shanghai
50. Guangzhou (Cantón)
51. Hong Kong
52. Frankfurt
53. Varsovia
54. Moscú
55. Nueva Novgorod
56. San Petersburgo
57. Rotterdam
58. Bangkok
59. Helsinki
60. Palma de Mallorca
61. Filadelfia
62. Vancouver
63. Singapur
64. Kuala Lumpur
65. Perth
66. Taipei
67. Chicago
68. Dubai
69. Bucarest
70. Sofía
71. Manila
72. San Juan de Puerto Rico
73. Santo Domingo
74. Napoli


----------



## lsg97 (Jan 3, 2015)

Not a long list for me, but here goes...

-Hamburg
-Munich
-Bonn
-Copenhagen
-Stockholm
-Oslo
-Madrid
-New York City

(you might also count Mannheim/Ludwigshafen which is basically a tram system in the city closest to me but it features 4 active underground stations which I've all been to)


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

There's something a bit pointless about this thread.


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

1) Lyon 
2) Paris 



That's what I call a globe trotter.


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

I've been on the 3 oldest

LONDON 1890






BUDAPEST 1896






GLASGOW 1896


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

The Metropolitan Line in London celebrated its 150th birthday in 2013. It was opened in 1863.


----------



## VzKito (Jan 12, 2013)

1. Stockholm
2. Oslo
3. Copenhagen 
4. Berlin
5. London
6. Paris
7. Madrid
8. Barcelona
9. Seville
10. Porto
11. Lisbon
12. Milano
13. Vienna
14. Budapest
15. Beijing
16. Shanghai
17. Nanjing
18. Chongqing
19. Hong Kong
20. Taipei
21. Singapore
22. Kuala Lumpur
23. Bangkok
24. Manila
25. New York City


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

> 1. Warszawa
> 2. München
> 3. Berlin
> 4. Hamburg
> ...


New to the list:
83. Atlanta
84. St. Louis
+
Planetrain Atlanta (ATL)


----------



## TWK90 (May 15, 2007)

TWK90 said:


> 1) Kuala Lumpur
> 2) Singapore
> 3) Hong Kong
> 4) Shenzhen
> ...


Addition:

18) Amsterdam
19) Brussels
20) Berlin
21) Munich
22) Stuttgart
23) Frankfurt
24) Paris
25) London
26) Dubai


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*1990s*
1. Hong Kong

*2000s*
2. Shenzhen
3. Guangzhou
4. Foshan

*2011*
5. New York City
6. Philadelphia
7. Washington DC
8. Boston

*2013*
9. Seoul
10. Busan
11. Tokyo

*2015*
12. Shanghai
13. Beijing


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Updated, in Spanish:
:runaway:
1. Amsterdam 
2. Amberes 
3. Atenas
4. Barcelona
5. Berlín
6. Bilbao
7. Bonn
8. Bruselas
9. Buenos Aires
10. El Cairo
11. Colonia
12. Copenhagen
13. Glasgow
14. Hamburgo
15. Hiroshima
16. Kioto
17. Lille
18. Lisboa
19. Londres
20. Los Angeles
21. Lyón
22. Madrid
23. Marsella
24. Melbourne
25. Ciudad de México
26. Miami
27. Milán
28. Montreal
29. Múnich
30. Nueva York
31. París
32. Praga
33. Rio de Janeiro
34. Roma
35. San Francisco
36. Santiago de Chile
37. Sao Paulo
38. Estocolmo
39. Sidney
40. Tokio
41. Toronto
42. Toulouse
43. Valencia
44. Viena
45. Oslo
46. Budapest
47. Estambul
48. Beijing (Pekín)
49. Shanghai
50. Guangzhou (Cantón)
51. Hong Kong
52. Frankfurt
53. Varsovia
54. Moscú
55. Nueva Novgorod
56. San Petersburgo
57. Rotterdam
58. Bangkok
59. Helsinki
60. Palma de Mallorca
61. Filadelfia
62. Vancouver
63. Singapur
64. Kuala Lumpur
65. Perth
66. Taipei
67. Chicago
68. Dubai
69. Bucarest
70. Sofía
71. Manila
72. San Juan de Puerto Rico
73. Santo Domingo
74. Nápoles
*75. Sevilla
76. Málaga*


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Malaga for me, too (in October) 

1. Amsterdam
2. Athens
3. Baltimore
4. Barcelona
5. Berlin
6. Bielefeld
7. Bilbao
8. Bochum
9. Bonn
10. Boston
11. Brussels
12. Budapest
13. Chicago
14. Cologne
15. Copenhagen
16. Dortmund
17. Dublin
18. Duisburg
19. Düsseldorf
20. Essen/Mülheim
21. Frankfurt
22. Genoa
23. Glasgow
24. Hamburg
25. Hanover
26. Helsinki
27. Hong Kong
28. Kobe
29. Kuala Lumpur
30. Kyoto
31. Lille
32. Lisbon
33. London
34. Los Angeles
35. Lyon
36. Madrid
37. Miami
38. Milan
39. Montreal
40. Moscow
41. Munich
42. Nagoya
43. Naples
44. New Jersey
45. New York
46. Newark
47. Newcastle
48. Nuremberg
49. Oporto
50. Osaka
51. Oslo
52. Palma de Mallorca
53. Paris
54. Philadelphia
55. Pittsburgh
56. Prague
57. Rio de Janeiro
58. Rome
59. Rotterdam
60. Saint Petersburg
61. San Francisco
62. Shanghai
63. Shenzhen
64. Singapore
65. Stockholm
66. Stuttgart
67. Tokyo
68. Toronto
69. Toulouse
70. Turin
71. Valencia (Spain)
72. Vancouver
73. Vienna
74. Washington
75. Wuppertal
76. Yokohama
77. Istanbul
78. Sydney
79. Melbourne
80. Rouen
81. Alicante
82. Malaga


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

Not many.

Toronto
New York
Berlin
Hamburg.

Been on the tram in Amsterdam, and have taken the regional trains in the Netherlands quite a bit, but never the subway itself. Taken the regional trains of Copenhagen too, but not the underground. For some odd reason never taken the Montreal metro despite visiting relatively often.


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

Toronto
New York (Subway and PATH)
Chicago
Atlanta (The Plane Train)
Montreal


----------



## Weissenberg (Jul 31, 2014)

Rotterdam
Amsterdam
Brussels 
Cologne
Hamburg
Berlin
Warsaw
Rome
London
Lisbon
Copenhagen
New York City


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

What about 'overground' metros?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^I think everyone included here the overground metros, since many lines have both under- and overground sections.


----------



## Newcastle Historian (Jul 5, 2006)

Küsel said:


> Just tell us, in which cities you travelled by underground metro (only underground, subways, not trams or suburban trains)?
> 
> For me would be:
> - Berlin
> ...



For me, I have only travelled on "Underground Systems" in the UK.

These are in Newcastle and London . . .

Here is a photo of a Metro train, in one of the Underground Stations ('Haymarket', to be precise) in the very centre of Newcastle . . .


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

*Almst daily since 90s*
1. Moscow

*2000s*
2. St. Petersburg
3. Kiev
4. Prague
5. Vienna

*2010s*
6. Kazan
7. Rome
8. Paris
9. London

*Could have been, but missed*
Naples - have been to Naples for 2 or 3 hours, pretty far away from the Metro (_Municipio_ station was under construction)

*Planning to visit*
Minsk


----------



## Fatfield (Jul 26, 2010)

Update

London
Glasgow
Sunderland
Newcastle
Barcelona
Berlin
Cologne
Dortmund
Dusseldorf
Hannover
Munich
*Rotterdam*
Boston
NY
Washington DC
Atlanta (I think)
Montreal


----------



## Garbo (Mar 6, 2014)

Barcellona
Berlin
Budapest
Genoa
London
Milan
Munich
Prague
Turin


----------



## lsg97 (Jan 3, 2015)

A small update for my list thanks to some recent trips

-Hamburg
-Munich
-Bonn
*-Frankfurt 
-Stuttgart*
-Copenhagen
-Stockholm
-Oslo
-Madrid
-New York City
-Lisbon
-Barcelona
-Paris
*-Rennes*
-London


----------



## beto_chaves (Aug 10, 2007)

My update:

Lisbon
Porto
Amadora
Madrid
Barcelona
Brussels
London
Rome
Bucharest
Istanbul
Moscow
Saint Petersburg
Dubai


----------



## ukraroad (Jul 18, 2015)

Only 5: Kyiv, Paris, Krakow, Barcelona and Madrid. Kyiv's the best because it costs ridiculous $0.115 and is relatively frequent and fast


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

micro said:


> 1. Amsterdam
> 2. Athens
> 3. Baltimore
> 4. Barcelona
> ...


Latest additions: 
83. Bangkok
84. Manila
85. Beijing


----------



## e2ksj3 (Nov 30, 2003)

1. Washington, DC
2. New York City
3. Paris
4. Philadelphia
5. Toronto
6. Prague
7. Atlanta
8. London
9. Frankfurt
10. Pittsburgh


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Updating :colgate:


*Asia:*

*Bangkok*
Beijing
Binhai
Deli
Dubai
*Kuala Lumpur*
*Singapore*
Shanghai
Tianjin

*Europe:*

Amsterdam
Athens
Barcelona
*Berlin*
Brussels
*Budapest*
Istanbul
Lisbon
London
Madrid
Milan
Newcastle
Paris
Porto
*Prague*
Rome
Rotterdam
*Vienna*

*America's:*

Miami
New York
Rio de Janeiro


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Updating:

Rome
Milan
Naples
Paris
Munich
Barcelona
Madrid
London
Genoa
Wien
Budapest
Prague
Lyon
Valencia
Dublin (Light rail and Commuter trains)
Berlin
Hamburg
Copenhagen
Stockholm
Oslo
Nürnberg
Frankfurt
Cologne
Dortmund
Hannover
Turin
Boston
New York
Philadelphia
Newcastle
Glasgow
Manchester (light rail)
Toulouse
Rouen (light rail)
San Sebastian (Commuter trains)
Bilbao
Seville
Marseille

Could have been, but missed (too short trip)
Rennes, Stuttgart, Liverpool, Catania


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Made up my list in the order of visiting. Also added the smaller trams with underground parts of Gelsenkirchen and Ludwigshafen and separated Essen and Muelheim, as most others do here, and to conform to Metrobits as much as possible. Sure, it remains debatable what counts as a metro and what not. There are definitely systems included that are overground but most people count as a full subway or metro, like Miami, and some that are just trams with a few stops underground, like Ludwigshafen.

88	Beijing
87	Manila
86	Bangkok
85	Malaga
84	Rouen
83	Sydney
82	Melbourne
81	Istanbul
80	Alicante
79	Palma de Mallorca
78	Valencia
77	Kuala Lumpur
76	Oporto
75	Toulouse
74	Miami
73	Rio de Janeiro
72	Rotterdam
71	Montreal
70	Boston
69	Genoa
68	Turin
67	Shanghai
66	Shenzhen
65	Hong Kong
64	Dublin
63	Lille
62	Newcastle
61	Bilbao
60	Milan
59	Saint Petersburg
58	Helsinki
57	Los Angeles
56	Copenhagen
55	Naples
54	Glasgow
53	Stockholm
52	Oslo
51	Philadelphia
50	Baltimore
49	Washington
48	Pittsburgh
47	Chicago
46	Athens
45	Budapest
44	Vienna
43	Gelsenkirchen
42	Nuremberg
41	Bielefeld
40	Moscow
39	Kyoto
38	Kobe
37	Osaka
36	Nagoya
35	Yokohama
34	Tokyo
33	Newark
32	Jersey City
31	New York
30	Barcelona
29	Brussels
28	Lisbon
27	Lyon
26	Madrid
25	Rome
24	Singapore
23	San Francisco
22	Toronto
21	Vancouver
20	Bochum
19	Bonn
18	Duesseldorf
17	Duisburg
16	Wuppertal
15	London
14	Dortmund
13	Essen
12	Muelheim
11	Hanover
10	Stuttgart
9	Cologne
8	Munich
7	Ludwigshafen
6	Frankfurt
5	Prague
4	Berlin
3	Paris
2	Amsterdam
1	Hamburg


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Falubaz said:


> 1. Warszawa
> 2. München
> 3. Berlin
> 4. Hamburg
> ...


New to the list is 
85. Foshan 
which is in the aglo of Gunagzhou. So far there is only one line in Foshan, conected fully to the Guangzhou metro system. The line is called GF (which stands for Guangfo). 

Here the transfer between two systems (no separated ticket needed):


For the passangers it doesnt look like two different metros (maybe it's the fact, that nowadays all metro stations in the whole China look the same).


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

etooley1985 said:


> Heavy-rail metros
> ============
> Singapore
> Hong Kong
> ...


I'm sorry to reduce the length of your list, but there's no metro whatsoever in my hometown (and of course neither light rail nor tram). Between Sitges and Barcelona there is just a normal commuter rail line (Renfe Rodalies), with 4 trains per hour on a regular basis.

If we had to consider that as a "metro", we would also have to classify as metros most commuter rail lines in European cities. :lol:


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> Micro, schäm dich! So close and you hit Warsaw just now?


Indeed my first and only 22-hour visit to Poland until now. I was very impressed and will definitely return soon. There's still much to discover for me in Eastern Europe.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Sky Harbor said:


> Planned:
> -Suzhou (maybe, as a day trip from Shanghai)


Absolutely recommendable. Don't miss the "Garden of the Humble Administrator" or one of the other famous gardens.


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

London
Athens (2012)
Paris (depuis 2013)
Barcelona (2014)
Amsterdam (2015)
Rotterdam (2015)


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

micro said:


> 90	Warsaw
> (89)	Serfaus
> 88	Beijing
> 87	Manila
> ...


Latest addition: 
91 Sofia


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

> 1. Warszawa
> 2. München
> 3. Berlin
> 4. Hamburg
> ...


86. Xi'an
upload image

What's not allowed on Xi'an metro? 
You won't believe this! 
And there is a reason why this sign is displayed... it occurs every now and then 

image hosting free

imagehosting

87. Zhengzhou

screen capture windows

free upload pictures


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

My update:


Bitxofo said:


> 3 more cities, in USA:
> 
> 1. Amsterdam
> 2. Amberes
> ...


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^


CNGL said:


> I envy you! I'm looking forward to travel to China any year to get a full load of metros. For the time being and if my plans come through maybe next year I add another metro...
> 
> If anyone doesn't remember this is my list:
> 1. Madrid (2006)
> ...


:colgate:


----------



## karmacode (Oct 12, 2013)

Well, there you go. My 1st metro traveled

1. Singapore

Gonna exploring Russia, Armenia, and Thailand soon!


----------



## Juhis (Jan 11, 2010)

-Helsinki
-London
-New York
-Stockholm
-Taipei
-Tokyo


----------



## Garbo (Mar 6, 2014)

- London 
- Berlin 
- Milan 
- Turin 
- Genoa 
- Barcelona 
- Prague
- Budapest
- Frankfurt
- Munich
- Nurberg
- Naples


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> Also I went to Baltimore, but I did not use the "subway".  Big mistake!


Ah, a case for the category Metros that missed me


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^I went to Guadalajara (México) and Baltimore (USA) and I did not use the metro...


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

micro said:


> Like "metros I missed", or rather "_metros that missed me_".
> 
> So what could you add to the list?


I knew somebody would have already thought about that. :lol:

If I had to complete my list with metros I haven't ridden in cities I've visited, it should include at least those ones:

- Rio de Janeiro
- Amsterdam
- Los Angeles (I even went inside one station in Hollywood boulevard but I didn't ride on the metro)
- Miami
- Glasgow
- Stockholm

I don't worry about the European ones, but I really regret not having traveled on the American ones. hno:

I must admit I went on purpose to ride some of the metros of my "official" list, just for one-station trips that were completely unnecessary.

So I want to thank publicly all my relatives and friends who have visited with me metros all around the world just to help me fulfill my task. :lol:


----------



## Grimbarian (Oct 31, 2014)

Not too many but don't think theres a city I've been to where I've missed out the metro

- London
- Berlin
- Paris
- Prague
- Vienna
- Munich
- Milan
- Lyon
- Perth


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

My 88. metro is Toulouse










I think the metro in Toulouse makes a great job, it is fast, frequent, and you dont experience long stays at the single station. The train is driverless, it stops openes the door, closes and goes straight away. Really cool. You have the feeling like it wastes not a single second. But the design is really boring. All stations look pretty much the same. Even the tine artworks in some of them don't make them easy to distinguish.





































More pics here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656837&highlight=metro+toulouse&page=3


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

arctic_carlos said:


> So I want to thank publicly all my relatives and friends who have visited with me metros all around the world just to help me fulfill my task. :lol:


Lucky you. When I missed metro systems, it most often happened when I was traveling with others and didn't want to bother them with my "strange habit".


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> My 88. metro is Toulouse ...
> But the design is really boring. All stations look pretty much the same. Even the tine artworks in some of them don't make them easy to distinguish.


I found the artworks pretty exciting: http://mic-ro.com/metro/phototour.html?city=Toulouse


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Yeah, but they are rather exception than a rule... i had the impression that all stations look exactly the same... even the newer line B looks exactly like a line-A-clone, although it's been built several years later...


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Petr said:


> 1. Praha
> 2. Warszawa
> 3. Stockholm
> 4. Oslo
> ...


12. Lyon


----------



## Mo_Hy (Feb 17, 2014)

my list is pretty short.

1. Kuala Lumpur
2. Singapore
3. Cairo
4. Dubai
5. Istanbul
6. London


----------



## karmacode (Oct 12, 2013)

New Update:

1. Singapore
2. Moscow
3. St. Petersburg
4. Yerevan
5. Bangkok
6. Guangzhou
7. Beijing
8. Kuala Lumpur

Next plan: Jakarta (March 2019)


----------



## AntonRG (Jun 18, 2018)

1. Paris
2. Saint Petersburg 
3. Istanbul 
4. Rome
5. Warsaw
6. Dubai 
7. Kaohsiung
8. Taipei 
9. Bangkok 
10. Moscow
11. Prague
12. Zurich


----------



## rdgnrdgn (Feb 2, 2012)

1. Ankara
2. Istanbul
3. Kyiv
4. Rome
5. Vienna
6. Berlin


----------



## nick hall (May 29, 2007)

In no particular order,

San Francisco
New York
Toronto
Liverpool (heavy rail)
Newcastle
London
Paris
Lyon
Barcelona
Milan
Dusseldorf (underground tram)
Budapest
Tokyo
Hong Kong
Singapore
Sydney (heavy rail)


----------



## udan (Jan 26, 2007)

1 New York
2 Los Angeles
3 Hong Kong
4 London
5 Washington DC
6 Philadelphia
7 Boston
8 Montreal
9 Toronto
10 Atlanta


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> *NEW
> 107. Melbourne
> 108. Brisbane
> 109. Sydney*


Hm, there's no metro in Brisbane...


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

micro was in China...

99 Chongqing
98 Chengdu
97 Kunming
96 Xi'an
95 Shijiazhuang



micro said:


> 94 Gdansk
> 93 Poznan
> 92 Dubai
> 91 Sofia
> ...


----------



## dysharmonica (Dec 3, 2015)

dysharmonica said:


> I get to Get to update and add Paris!
> 
> 1. Berlin (S-bahn, Metro, Strassebahn)
> 2. Boston
> ...


New 
Barcelona (Rodalies)
+ forgot Malmo (Øresundtåg)


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

100 Kiev


micro said:


> 99 Chongqing
> 98 Chengdu
> 97 Kunming
> 96 Xi'an
> ...


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

1.Guangzhou
2.Shanghai
3.Beijing
4.Hong Kong
5.Singapore
6.New York
7.Washington 
8. Bangkok
9.London
10. Paris
11.Sydney
12. Taipei


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

I have a lot of travel coming up, so time to update my list for 2019! 

-Manila (of course )
-Singapore
-Los Angeles (metro and *Metrolink*)
-Washington, D.C.
-Athens
-Tokyo (JR and metro)
-Hong Kong
-Berlin (U-Bahn, S-Bahn and tram)
-Gdańsk (tram)
-Guangzhou
-Shenzhen
-Kuala Lumpur (LRT, KL Monorail and KTM Komuter)
-Warsaw (metro, tram and SKM)
-London (Underground, Overground and Tramlink)
-Budapest (metro and tram)
-Amsterdam (tram)
-Paris (metro, RER, Transilien and tram)
-Kraków (tram)
-Helsinki (metro and tram)
-Tallinn (tram)
-Riga (tram)
-New York City (subway, Metro-North, LIRR and *PATH*)
-Rome (metro and suburban train)
-Prague (metro and tram)
-Stockholm (T-bana and tram)
-Madrid (metro and Cercanías)
-Lisbon (metro, tram, suburban train and Fertagus)
-Porto
-Częstochowa (tram)
-Lyon (métro and tram)
-Geneva (tram)
-Łódź (tram)
-Bratislava (tram)
-Vienna (U-Bahn, S-Bahn and tram)
-Belgrade (tram and Beovoz/BGvoz)
-Zagreb (tram)
-Sofia (metro and tram)
-Istanbul
-Bucharest (metro and tram)
-Oradea (tram)
-Bangkok (BTS and Airport Link)
-Jakarta (KA Commuter/KRL Jabodetabek)
-Taipei
-Milan (metro and tram)
-Portland (MAX and streetcar)
-San Francisco (BART, Muni and Caltrain)
-Hamburg (U-Bahn and S-Bahn)
-Tbilisi
-Yerevan
-Pittsburgh
-Boston
-Toronto (subway and commuter rail)
-Vancouver
-Seattle (light rail)
-Mexico City
-Shanghai (metro and maglev)
-Antwerp (tram)
-Seoul (metro and AREX)
-*Cape Town* (commuter rail)

Planned:

-Dallas
-Denver
-Delhi
-Bangkok (MRT)
-Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

As of 22 October 2018:

1. London (default)
2. Athens (2012)
3. Paris (2013—2018 except 2017)
4. Barcelona (2014)
5. Amsterdam (2015)
6. Rotterdam (2015)
7. Brussels (2018)


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

The Polman said:


> YES! Updated to include the USA!
> 
> I'm planning to do at least the following this year...
> 
> ...


- 17 Singapore (Jan 2019)!

Changes to the last-time visits:

- New York City: Oct 2018
- Rotterdam: Dec 2018
- Amsterdam: Dec 2018

Update: whoops, did I just forget Prague (Nov 2017)? 18!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Update (red ones are new since July 2014):

Europe:
Amsterdam, Antwerp, Athens, Barcelona, Berlin, Bochum, Bremen, Brussels, Bucharest, Budapest, Cologne, Copenhagen, Dortmund, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Helsinki, Kiev, Lisbon, London, Lyon, Madrid, Milan, Moscow, Munich, Nuremberg, Paris, Porto, Prague, Rome, Rotterdam, Sevilla, Stockholm, St. Petersburg, Stuttgart, Turin, Valencia, Vienna, Warsaw

Asia:
Bangkok, Beijing, Busan, Chengdu, Chongqing, Dalian, Delhi, Dubai, Guangzhou, Hiroshima, Hong Kong, Istanbul, Kaohsiung, Kobe, Kolkata, Kuala Lumpur, Kunming, Manila, Nagoya, Nanjing, Osaka, Seoul, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Singapore, Taipei, Tokyo, Wuhan, Yokohama

North & Central America:
Baltimore, Boston, Chicago, Los Angeles, Mexico City, New York, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Toronto, Washington

South America:
Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro, Santiago, Sao Paulo

Oceania:
Melbourne, Sydney

Africa:
Cairo


----------



## AntonRG (Jun 18, 2018)

AntonRG said:


> 1. Paris
> 2. Saint Petersburg
> 3. Istanbul
> 4. Rome
> ...


Not sure if trams or regional trains are included, but in any case: 

13. Nice
14. Monaco
15. Cannes
16. Krakow
17. Dublin
18. Basel


----------



## Fatfield (Jul 26, 2010)

Update

London
Glasgow
Sunderland
Newcastle
Barcelona
Berlin
Bonn
Cologne
Den Haag
Dortmund
Duisburg
Dusseldorf
Essen
Gelsenkirchen
Hamburg
Hannover
Lille
*Malaga*
Munich
Nuremberg
Rotterdam
Boston
NY
Washington DC
Atlanta (I think)
Montreal


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

*104 Guangzhou
103 Changsha
102 Nanchang
101 Hangzhou
*100 Kiev
99 Chongqing
98 Chengdu
97 Kunming
96 Xi'an
95 Shijiazhuang
94 Gdansk
93 Poznan
92 Dubai
91 Sofia
90 Warsaw
89 Serfaus 
88 Beijing
87 Manila
86 Bangkok
85 Malaga
84 Rouen
83 Sydney
82 Melbourne
81 Istanbul
80 Alicante
79 Palma de Mallorca
78 Valencia
77 Kuala Lumpur
76 Oporto
75 Toulouse
74 Miami
73 Rio de Janeiro
72 Rotterdam
71 Montreal
70 Boston
69 Genoa
68 Turin
67 Shanghai
66 Shenzhen
65 Hong Kong
64 Dublin
63 Lille
62 Newcastle
61 Bilbao
60 Milan
59 Saint Petersburg
58 Helsinki
57 Los Angeles
56 Copenhagen
55 Naples
54 Glasgow
53 Stockholm
52 Oslo
51 Philadelphia
50 Baltimore
49 Washington
48 Pittsburgh
47 Chicago
46 Athens
45 Budapest
44 Vienna
43 Gelsenkirchen
42 Nuremberg
41 Bielefeld
40 Moscow
39 Kyoto
38 Kobe
37 Osaka
36 Nagoya
35 Yokohama
34 Tokyo
33 Newark
32 Jersey City
31 New York
30 Barcelona
29 Brussels
28 Lisbon
27 Lyon
26 Madrid
25 Rome
24 Singapore
23 San Francisco
22 Toronto
21 Vancouver
20 Bochum
19 Bonn
18 Duesseldorf
17 Duisburg
16 Wuppertal
15 London
14 Dortmund
13 Essen
12 Muelheim
11 Hanover
10 Stuttgart
9 Cologne
8 Munich
7 Ludwigshafen
6 Frankfurt
5 Prague
4 Berlin
3 Paris
2 Amsterdam
1 Hamburg


----------



## davidaa (May 15, 2014)

1- Barcelona
2- Madrid
3- Valencia
4- Bilbao
5- Lisboa
6- Toulouse
7- Lyon
8- Paris
9 -Bruxelles
10- Amsterdam
11- Milan
12- Roma
13- Prague
14- Budapest
15- Berlin
16- Stockolm
17- Helsinki
18- St Peterburg
19- Moscow
20- Kuala Lumpur
21- Singapore
22- Sydney
23- Melbourne
24- London
25- Minsk
26- Bucharest
27- Vienna


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Stockholm
Hamburg
Paris
Montreal
Washington DC
Philadelphia
Toronto
Berlin
London
NYC


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

Paris
Lyon
Lille
Toulouse
Rennes
Lausanne
Berlin
Frankfurt /Main
Stuttgart
Copenhagen
Stockholm
Milan
Rome
Barcelona
London
Istanbul
Montreal
Toronto
New York
Washington DC

That's 20 in total.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

In my case:



Buenos Aires, Argentina

Sao Paulo, Brazil
Panama City
Santiago de Chile
Medellín, Colombia
London, UK
Rio de Janeiro


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I add Madrid to the list this year.


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

One more so far this year:

*Amsterdam
* Barcelona
Berlin
Brussels
Budapest
Glasgow
Lisbon
Liverpool
London
Madrid
Moscow
Munich
Newcastle
New York
Paris
St Petersburg
Washington D.C.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> A little list off the top of my head. I've probably forgotten some.
> 
> *"True" heavy rail metros.*
> 
> ...


Little update

Metro

19. Glasgow (Subway)


Hybrid Systems

22. Glasgow Suburban Rail (Scotrail)


----------



## TWK90 (May 15, 2007)

*Update*



> 1) Kuala Lumpur
> 2) Singapore
> 3) Hong Kong
> 4) Shenzhen
> ...


*44) Bangkok (September 2018, as well as May 2019)*










*45) Auckland (October 2018)*










*46) Kaohsiung (December 2018)*










*47) Taipei (January 2019)*










*48) Helsinki (April 2019)*










*49) Moscow (May 2019)*










*50) Jakarta (May 2019)*










*51) Santiago (August 2019)*










*52) Sydney (August 2019)*


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the Jakarta photo. Now I've learned they have PSDs.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> An update :
> 
> *Europe*
> London
> ...


An update :

*Europe*
London
Paris
Brussels
Stockholm
Prague
Glasgow
Berlin
Lisbon
Madrid
Budapest
Vienna
Copenhagen
Munich
Milan
Barcelona
Valencia
Istanbul
Frankfurt (S-bahn)
St. Petersburg
Moscow
Rome
Athens
Oslo
Helsinki (suburban rail)

* Would Malaga's count as a metro?

*Asia*
Tokyo
Seoul
Beijing
Shanghai
Shenzhen
Guangzhou
Hong Kong
Busan
Singapore
Taipei
Kuala Lumpur
Kaohsiung
Osaka
Kyoto
Xian
Dubai
Nanjing
Bangkok
Wuhan
Nagoya
Fukuoka
Chengdu
Chongqing
Pyongyang
Dalian
Zhengzhou
Qingdao
Tianjin
Kunming
Harbin
Changchun

*North & South America*
New York
Philadelphia
Boston
Chicago
San Francisco
Montreal
Toronto
Vancouver
Los Angeles
Washington DC
Mexico City
Medellin

*Australia*
Sydney
Melbourne (suburban rail)
Perth (suburban rail)


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Adding another city:

London (Home)
Athens (2012)
Paris (2013–2016, 2018)
Barcelona (2014)
Amsterdam (2015)
Rotterdam (2015)
Brussels (2018)
*Dublin (2020)*

I count Dublin because the LHB trains have metro characteristics from the M1/M2/M3 (Amsterdam) and DT2 (Hamburg).


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

Updated version of mine, with additions and changes since early 2019:

-1 Rotterdam/The Hague (Nov 2019)
-2 Amsterdam (Jan 2020)
-3 Brussels (Aug 2015)
-4 London (Aug 2009)
-5 Paris (May 2015)
-6 Barcelona (Aug 2013)
-7 Rome (Jul 2006)
-8 Berlin (Aug 2014)
-9 Copenhagen (Oct 2013)
-10 Stockholm (Jul 2015)
-11 Oslo (Jul 2015)
-12 New York City (Oct 2018)
-13 Boston (Oct 2017)
-14 Washington DC (Nov 2017)
-15 Philadelphia (Nov 2017)
-16 Miami (Nov 2017)
-18 Prague (Nov 2017)
-19 Singapore (Jan 2019)
-20 Jakarta (Dec 2019, new)


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Now I see I didn't update a couple months ago, so I'm doing so now.

1. Madrid (2006)
2. Barcelona (2011)
3. Valencia (2012)
4. Malaga (2018)
*5. Seville (2019)*


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

My updated List:

-1 Rome
-2 Milan
-3 Naples (Commuter train)
-4 London 
-5 Paris (Metro & RER)
-6 Barcelona (Metro & Cercanias)
-7 Madrid (Metro & Cercanias)
-8 Genoa
-9 Vienna
-10 Budapest
-11 Prague
-12 Lyon
-13 Valencia
-14 Berlin (U-Bahn & S-Bahn)
-15 Hamburg (U-Bahn & S-Bahn)
-16 Copenhagen
-18 Stockholm (T-Bana & Pendeltåg)
-19 Oslo
-20 Newcastle Upon Tyne
-21 Glasgow
-22 Toulouse
-23 Nürnberg
-24 Frankfurt (Light Rail & S-Bahn) 
-25 Cologne (Light Rail) 
-26 Dortmund (Light Rail) 
-27 Hannover (Light Rail) 
-28 Marseille
-29 Turin
-30 San Sebastian (Commuter train)
-31 Bilbao
-32 Seville
-33 Malaga (Light Rail)
-34 Brescia
-35 Boston
-36 New York City
-37 Philadelphia
-38 Warsaw
-39 Perugia (Minimetro)
-40 Helsinki
-41 St. Petersburg
-42 Moscow
-43 Dublin (Dart & Light Rail)
-44 Bergamo (Light Rail)
-45 Lisbon
-46 Manchester (Light Rail)
-47 Florence (Light Rail)
-48 Zaragoza (Light Rail)
-49 Alicante (Light Rail)
-50 Munich (U-Bahn & S-Bahn)
Next trip: - 51 Amsterdam and -52 Rotterdam.


----------



## Metrophile (Aug 13, 2018)

*Systemes i have travelled underground on (excludes fully grade and elevated systems)*

My list as of March 20 (180 cities)

EUROPE/CIS (75)
Moscow
Madrid 
Paris 
London 
Barcelona 
Berlin 
St. Petersburg 
Munchen
Milan
Stockholm 
Bucharest 
Kiev 
Praha
Istanbul 
Rome 
Wien
Lisbon
Athens 
Ankara
Hamburg 
Kharkiv
Baku 
Lille
Toshkent 
Budapest 
Brussels
Lyon 
Nürnberg
Warsaw
Toulouse 
Sofia 
Tbilisi 
Napoli
Stuttgart
Valencia
Bilbao 
Frankfurt 
Rotterdam
Zurich (S-Bahn)
Marseille 
Hannover 
Dortmund
Oslo 
Liverpool (S-Bahn)
Koln 
Turin
Essen 
Bochum
Kazan 
Izmir
Glasgow
Seville
Amsterdam 
Copenhagen 
Malaga
Porto
Napoli
Almaty
Dusseldorf
Antwerpen
Yerevan
Charleroi 
Bursa
Minsk
Newcastle
Bielefeld 
Duisburg
Genoa 
Helsinki 
Lausanne
Manchester 
Bonn
Mulheim 
Adana
Den Hague

AFRICA (1)
Cairo

AMERICAS (31)
New York 
Mexico City
Washington 
Santiago
Montreal 
Buenos Aires
Toronto 
Sao Paulo
San Francisco
Rio de Janeiro
Los Angeles
Philadelphia 
Boston 
Atlanta 
Chicago 
Vancouver
Seattle
Baltimore 
Brasilia
Dallas
Panama City
Newark 
Edmonton
Valparaiso 
St Louis
Fortaleza
Portland
Minneapolis
Calgary
Salvador
San Jose

ASIA (70)
Beijing
Shanghai 
Guangzhou
Seoul 
Tokyo
Chengdu 
Wuhan 
Shenzhen 
Chongqing
Nanjing
Tianjin 
Zhengzhou
Xian
Singapore 
Osaka 
Suzhou
Hangzhou
Hong Kong 
Delhi
Taipei 
Nagoya 
Busan
Shenyang 
Hefei
Changsha
Nanning
Qingdao
Xiamen
Kunming
Ningbo
Dalian 
Daegu 
Fuzhou
Incheon 
Yokohama 
Nanchang
Sapporo 
Wuxi
Changzhou
Kyoto 
Kaohsiung 
Fukuoka 
Shijiazhuang 
Changchun
Lanzhou
Donnguan
Chennai
Kobe 
Daejeon
Xuzhou
Bangkok
Hohhot
Gwangju
Harbin
Ürümqi
Kolkata 
Kuala Lumpur 
Dubai 
Sendai
Guiyang
Wenzhou
Taoyuan
Jinan
Bengalaru
Jakarta
Hiroshima 
Haifa
Manila 
Jaipur
Lucknow

OCEANIA (3-All Suburban)
Melbourne
Brisbane
Sydney


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh, one of my old threads still exists and even is still alive 
So let's have some updates then... so far I took a metro in:
- Almaty
- Amsterdam
- Athena
- Berlin
- Barcelona
- Boston
- Bruxelles
- Budapest
- Chicago
- Dubai
- Frankfurt
- Hamburg
- Helsinki
- Istanbul
- Lausanne
- Lisboa
- London
- Los Angeles
- Milano
- Moscow
- München
- Napoli
- NYC
- Oslo
- Paris
- Praha
- Roma
- Saas Fee  The world's highest "metro"
- San Francisco
- Sao Paulo
- Stockholm
- Stuttgart
- Wien

Don't know if it's all...


----------



## Fatfield (Jul 26, 2010)

Update

London
Glasgow
Newcastle
Sunderland
Barcelona
Berlin
Bonn
Cologne
Den Haag
Dortmund
Duisburg
Dusseldorf
Essen
*Frankfurt*
Gelsenkirchen
Hamburg
Hannover
Lille
Malaga
Munich
Nuremberg
Rotterdam
Boston
NY
Washington DC
Atlanta (I think)
Montreal


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

Hmmm, underground I think only NYC, London, DC and Atlanta. I've ridden the L in Chicago, but not the subway portion. I may have ridden the subway in Boston when I was young, but I don't remember.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

NYC
London
Paris
Jersey City
Napoli (my city)
Rome
Milan


----------



## Fatfield (Jul 26, 2010)

Update

London
Glasgow
Newcastle
Sunderland
Barcelona
Berlin
Bonn
Cologne
Den Haag
Dortmund
Duisburg
Dusseldorf
Essen
Frankfurt
Gelsenkirchen
Hamburg
Hannover
Lille
Malaga
Munich
Nuremberg
Rotterdam
*Seville* 
Boston
NY
Washington DC
Atlanta (I think)
Montreal


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

105 Brescia


micro said:


> 104 Guangzhou
> 103 Changsha
> 102 Nanchang
> 101 Hangzhou
> ...


----------

